#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  verkrach en.....

## hala12

*Ik liep door mijn straat ik kwam terug van mijn zus die in de zelfde straat woonde....
Het was 12.15 ik liep snel het was harstikke donker...
Ze hadden nog gevraagd of ze moestenmeelopen maar ik zeg met mijn domme kop nee...
Ik hoorde voetstappen achter me... ik draaide me om en....*  

als jellie willen dat ik door ga, moet ik eerst wat reascties zien/lezen

----------


## Yassamina

Hey je moet zeker doorgaan k ben nieuwsgierig wat voor n verhaal het gaat worden!!!en maak het asjeblieft helemaal af,k heb vele verhalen gelezen die niet worden afgemaakt dat is altijd heel jammer!
Ik ben benieuwd,yallah ga ervoor!!!!
Groetjes

----------


## hala12

is goed schatje hier speciaal voor jou.

*Ik draaide me om en ik zag 3 jongens met bivak mutsen...
Doordat ik geschrokken was kon ik niet bewegen.... 
Ze pakte me en sleurde me naar een auto..
Ik kon niet schreeuwen ik weet niet wat er met me was mijn mond was vastgeplakt...


Ze waren allemaal muis stil ze brachten me naar een donker plekje daar gingen we via een achter deur naar binnen....
2 stonden op de wacht en een sleurde me op het bed....
Hij trok mijn broek open en verkrachte me...
Pijn dat het deed het voelde als of mijn onderbuik open scheurde het brande... pijn dat het deed....
Naima: HOU OP AUB JE DOET ME PIJN..
Tranen vielen naar beneden maar hij gunde me geen blik hij wou alleen maar een ding...
Nadat hij op zijn hoogte punt kwam ging hij van me af deed hij zijn broek goed en beveelde me om op te staan.....
Ik kon niet op staan ik had mijn ik probeerde het maar viel op mijn knieen...
Zijn vrienden: WAT HEB JE GEDAAN BEN JE GEK IN JE HOOFD IK DACHT DAT JE...
Jongen: vergeet dit het is verleden tijd kom we brengen haar naar huis...
Naima: IK AKN ZO NIET NAAR HUIS... wat zullen mijn ouders wel niet denken...?
jongen: je gaatnaar huis....
Ze brachten Naima dus naar huis en zekwam binnen het was donker ..
Haar ouders sliepen vast....
Morgen zou ze 18 worden ...
Ze is verdomme geen maagd meer dacht ze,,,
Ze haatte zichzelf.... ze kon het niet aan ze besloot om weg te gaan...
Ze pakte haar kleren stapte op haar scooter en ging richting amsterdam... daar pakte ze een hotelletje en ging daarin..
De maanden die daarop volgde had ze geen contact met thuis..
Ze zat wel nog op school
Ze was al 4 maanden weg van huis....
4 maanden...*

----------


## hala12

ik was al aan het typen in word toen ik dit gelezen heb ging ik sneller typen en hier is ie dan veel lees plezier  :blij:   :nijn:

----------


## hala12

ik ga verder als ik meer reacties krijg.
hihihih  :nijn:   :haha:

----------


## hala12

dus niemand is er in geientriseerd in mijn verhaal als het zo door gaat ga ik stoppen.  :brozac:   :brozac:

----------


## ladyke

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

je moet verder meid!

tot nu heb je me op het puntje van me stoel gekregen!

ga gauw weer verder ik zie dat je online bent!

groetjes je 2e fan  :grote grijns:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> je moet verder meid!
> 
> tot nu heb je me op het puntje van me stoel gekregen!
> 
> ga gauw weer verder ik zie dat je online bent!
> 
> groetjes je 2e fan *


ik ben nu een bijna klaar met een vervolg dus over een minuut krijg je hem te lezen, inshallah.  :boogie:

----------


## hala12

hier is ie dan 

*De maanden die daarop volgde had ze geen contact met thuis..
Ze zat wel nog op school
Ze was al 4 maanden weg van huis....
4 maanden...


Ze zat inmiddels al opschool en werkte en was bezig haar rijbewijs te halen...
Ze wist dat haar ouders haar mistte... maar ze kon haar gezicht daar nietmeer laten zien... 
Ze kwam uit school en ging met haar scooter naar haar kamer...
Ze woont namelijk op kamers..
Ze bekeek zich in de spiegel en ze vond dat ze dik was geworden..
Ze droeg alleen maar jogging broeken...
Omdat ze haar andere spijkerbroeken niet paste..
Ze dacht na... ze is niet ongesteld geworgen want ze dacht er helemaal niet aan....
Ze wou het zeker weten.. maakte een afspraak bij de dokter en ging meteen daar naar toe...
Ze kwam ibinnen en werd meteen geholpen

Dokter: wat is u probleem?
Naima: ik denk dat ik uhmm ...
De dokter begreep het al....
Dokter: wanneer ben je voor het laatst ongesteld geweest...
Naima: 4 maanden geleden... 
Dokter: u gaat een plastest doen en daaruit moet blijken of je zwanger bent of niet...
Naima: oke is goed...
De dokter gaf haar een potje mee en daar ging ze in plassen...
Ze gaf het aan hem en hij zou haar bellen....
Naima; bedankt dokter doeg...
Ze liep naar haar scooter en vertrok...
EEn vriendhad ze niet en wou ze ook niet....
Ze was bang voor jongens ze wou niks met ze te maken hebben...
Ze ging terug naar huis en ging voor haarzelf koken.. 4 uren later werd ze door de dokter opgebeld hij had de uitslag....*

----------


## hala12

en???
hoe vind je het ladyke ???

----------


## ladyke

:wow:  aaaaaa ga aub vlug verder oke? 

ik kan niet wachten, ga doooorr

en stop nooit bij spannende momenten  :motorzaag:  

groetjes ladyke  :blauwe kus:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> * aaaaaa ga aub vlug verder oke? 
> 
> ik kan niet wachten, ga doooorr
> 
> en stop nooit bij spannende momenten  
> 
> groetjes ladyke *


ja meid ik ben aan het typen hoor speciaal voor jou

----------


## hala12

*Ze was bang voor jongens ze wou niks met ze te maken hebben...
Ze ging terug naar huis en ging voor haarzelf koken.. 4 uren later werd ze door de dokter opgebeld hij had de uitslag....

Angstig keek ze naar de telefoon...
Ze was bang om het te horen...
Straks is ze zwanger...
Ze wist niet of ze noumoest opnemen of niet...
Ze nam toch maar op want het is wel zo of niet zo ze kan er niets aan veranderen....
Ze nam dus op..

Naima: hallo?
Dokter: goedemiddag spreek ik met Naima ******?
Naima: ja....
Dokter: nou ik heb de uitslag...
Naima: oke...
Er heerste een lange stilte....
Dokter: Naima u bent zwanger......
Naima's adem stokte...
Dokter: U kunt geen abortus meer plegen aangezien u 4 maanden zwanger bent....
Naima hing in de oor van de dokter op....
Ze liep naar de stoel en ging zitten...
Naima: wat moet ik verdomme met een kind... ?
Hoe ga ikhet opvoeden....
Naima kon dit allemaal niet aan...
Ze dacht aan zelfmoordpogingen maar daar schiet ze niks mee op dan maakt ze haarzelf en haar kind dood....
Ze ging naar buiten om een frisse neus op te halen...
Haar ogen straalde geen geluk uit.... 
Maar verdriet...
Haar gezicht was bleek....
Ze besloot om haar moeder te bellen ze had haar nodig...

tuuuut......tuuuutt....

Moeder van N: Hallo...
Naima: yemma....
zei Naima snikkend...
Moeder van N: oo mijn dochter waar ben je waar???
WAarom ben je weggegaan....
Naima: yemma het gaaat niet goed....
Moeder van N: wat is er dan?
Naima: ik kan het niet door de telefoon zeggen..
Mo0eder van N: kom terug mijn dochter aub....
Naima: ik kom morgen oke..?
Moeder van N: is goed mijn dochter ....
Naima: oke...
Moeder van N: wees voorzichtig...
Naima; zal ik doen snikte ze....
Ze hing op en liep naar huis...


Ze ging eten en dacht over het levende wezen dat in haar buik groeide...
Haar kind...
Ze dacht weer over de verkrachting wat ze wel elke dag deed... 
Ze sprak tegen haar kind in haar buik...
Naima: heey lieverd... ik ben het je moeder....
Ik zal je met al mijn liefde opvoeden je hebt geen vader... maar ik ga goed voor je zorgen mijn kleine engel...* 
 :blij:   :blij:   :blij:

----------


## hala12

ik ben weer een kleine tektsje aan het typen, dus wacht er maar op  :tunis:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *ik ben weer een kleine tektsje aan het typen, dus wacht er maar op *


het is waar gebeurd hoor, dus denk niet dat het een fantasie verhaal is of wat anders.  :knipoog:

----------


## hala12

ok ik plaats deze en ga morgen inshallah verder als ik meer eacties krijg natuulijk, h.
*
Ze ging eten en dacht over het levende wezen dat in haar buik groeide...
Haar kind...
Ze dacht weer over de verkrachting wat ze wel elke dag deed... 
Ze sprak tegen haar kind in haar buik...
Naima: heey lieverd... ik ben het je moeder....
Ik zal je met al mijn liefde opvoeden je hebt geen vader... maar ik ga goed voor je zorgen mijn kleine engel...



Ze ging douchen ze had het harstikke warm en alles plakte...
Na het douchen bekeek ze zich zelf in de spiegel....
Ze aaide met haar hand over haar buik...
Ze smeerde haar buik goed in met creme tegen strel
Ze trok haar pyama aan en ging slapen..
Morgen zou ze thuis zijn bij haar moeder in haar armen....
Veilig thuis....
Ze viel met die gedachten in slaap...
S'ochtends vroeg ging haar wekker het was 9.00 uur.... 
Ze ging douchen en trok schone kleren aan...
Ze kon niet wachten ze zou terug gaan naar huis...
Ze at snel en ging op haar scooter zitten en vertok naar haar ouderlijk huis....

Ze kwam in haar straat aan...
Haar gezicht zo bleek haar ogen straalde verdriet uit...
Maar ook geluk want ze zou terug zijn.....
Haar buik puilde aardig uit...
Ze was bang voor hun reactie...
Ze belde aan...
Haar vader deed open....hij keek haar aan en tranen vielen naar beneden bij hun beiden....
Hij liet haar naar binnen gaan..
Daar zat haar moeder... tranen vielen naar beneden verdriet is wat ze hadden...
Ze gingen zitten en Naima begon:
Yemma en Beba ik ben...
Ze snikte ze kon niet meer...
IK BEN ZWANGER .....
Haar ouders gezicht veranderde...
Naima begon hsterisch te doen..: ik wilde het niet yemma hij dwong me ze brachten me ergens en toen gebeurde het ....
Ik had pijn zoveel pijn ... ik wou het niet..
En ik ben weggelopen ik zou een schande voor jullie zijn ik woon in amsterdam en gisteren ben ik naar een dokter geweest en ik hoorde dat ikz wanger was....
Yemma ze hebben me VERKRACHT.....
De moeder van Naima viel op haar knieen en knuffelde har kind en zei dat ze veilig was...
Haar vader was boos zo boos ...
Beba: wollah als ik weet wie het heeft gedaan ik vermoord die gene...
Naima: ik heb jullie zo gemist...
De moeder van Naima belde haar zus en diekwam rennend terug... met haar zwager....
Ze knuffeld elkaar zehadden elkaar gemist...
Yemma: kom je bij ons wonenik help je met je kind...
Naima: willen jullie dan ?
OUDERS: tuurlijk...
Naima; oke amaar mijn spulllen zijn ddaar nog.....
De zus van Naima wist niet dat ze verkracht was
Haar moeder vertelde het omdat Naima het niet meer aankon...
Haar zus werd gek.....
Haar zwager werd rood.... hij wist niet wat hij moest zeggenn,....
Naima ging naar boven ze ging in bad...
Haar moeder smeerde haar in netzoals ze vroeger deed....
Yemma: mijn dochter inch vind je een goede man...
Naima: inch....
Toen ze klaar was met baden trok ze haar pyama aan en ging naar beneden...
Ze zat tussen haar ouders..
Ze voelde zich veilig...
Veilig in haar huis met haar ouders...*

----------


## ladyke

:huil:  wat een triestig verhaal en ook nog waargebeurd.
ja, het gebeurt inderdaad.

ik weet dat het nog niet het einde is, maar het einde tot nu toe heeft me weer gerustgesteld dat ze weer veilig bij haar ouders is.
nu mag je morgen weer verder gaan  :knipoog: 

groetjes ladyke

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:verliefd:  Mooi begin....

Ik wacht op je vervolgje...
Kus Leyla..!

----------


## Yassamina

Hey meid,
ik vind het echt erg wat je is overkomen!
die gasten beseffen niet dat ze meisjes helemaal kapot maken,
ALLAH YEHFAD,ik hoop ensaallah dat het goed met je gaat!!
ik wacht op je vervolg kusjes  :blauwe kus:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=skyblue]_snel een vervolg he

xxx_     [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door Yassamina_ 
> *Hey meid,
> ik vind het echt erg wat je is overkomen!
> die gasten beseffen niet dat ze meisjes helemaal kapot maken,
> ALLAH YEHFAD,ik hoop ensaallah dat het goed met je gaat!!
> ik wacht op je vervolg kusjes *



het is mij niet overkomen hoor, maar wel een vriendin van mij.

maar zoals je zei, allah ihfad kaa3 naas moslimeen jami3.  :Smilie:

----------


## hala12

_[B]Naima ging naar boven ze ging in bad...
Haar moeder smeerde haar in netzoals ze vroeger deed....
Yemma: mijn dochter inch vind je een goede man...
Naima: inch....
Toen ze klaar was met baden trok ze haar pyama aan en ging naar beneden...
Ze zat tussen haar ouders..
Ze voelde zich veilig...
Veilig in haar huis met haar ouders...

Ze was moe geworden ze vroeg haar moeder of ze mee wilde lopen naar boven...
Haar moedeer lie mee naar boven en wenste haar een goede nacht en zo viel Naima in slaap......
Haar moeder was blij dat haar kleine meid terug was gekomen...
Ze was zwanger.. ontmaagd... alleen...
Nou niet alleen ze had haar ouders nog maar toch...
De zus van Naima belde haar moeder....
Ze vroeg of ze aan Naima wou vragen of ze morgen zou komen..
Yemma; ik vraag het morgen ochtent oke?
khadija: ja is goed... slaaplekker.
Yemma: slaap lekker lieverd...
De ouders van Naima gingen ook slapen...
Ze hadden eindelijk een goede nachtrust...
Want hun dochter was weer thuis'


De volgende ochtend:
Naima werd wakker ze keek om zich heen en herinderde zich dat ze weer in haar vertrouwde huis was...
Haar moeder was al een tjidje wakker en had een ontbijt voor haar gemaakt...
Naima: goede morgen yemma..
Yemma: goede morgen mijn dochter... je zus heeft gisteravondgebeld om te vragen of je naar haar toe wilde komen... je moet gaan alleen als je wilt he...
Naima: ja yemma ik ga wel...
Naima at haar ontbijt op en ging naar de badkamer en waste zich en kleedde zich om..
In al haar kleding kon je haar buik zien...

Ze pakte haar jas en liep naar buiten...
Ze liep de straat uit en ze zag daar de vrienden van haar zwager....
Ze zag haar zwager's beste vriend.... 
Ze vond altijd wel dat hij wat had maar verder was er nisk ze liep hun gewoon voorbij...
Ze zagen haar buik ze wist het... ze hoorde hun smoezen net als wijfen .....


Ze beld4e bij haar zus aan en ze knuffelde haar...
khadija: schatje ik heb je echt zo gemist he... wollah... 
Naima: ik jou ook en haar tranen vielen al gauw naar beneden...
Naima: zullen we naar de stad gaan ?
Khadija: is goed schat ff mijn tas pakken...
Khadija pakte haar tas en zo vertrokkken ze met zijn 2e naar de stad....
Ze kochten positie kleding( zwangerschapkleding0 voor Naima...
En gingen daarna wat eten...

Na het eten gingen ze weer richting huis en daar zagen Khadija en Naima de beste vriend van haar zwager weer..
Khadija groette hem vriendelijk..
En Naima gaf hem een glimlachje...
Ze gingen naar binnen bij hun ouders en lieten hun kleren zien...
Khadija: NAIMA HEB JE AL BABY KLEERRTJES...??[/ B]_

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=crimson]snel snel weer een vervolg :frons:  [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *[GLOW=crimson]snel snel weer een vervolg [/GLOW]*


ik ben aan het typen in word.
dus wacht ik ben bijna klaar.  :Smilie:

----------


## ladyke

Ok lieverd

ik wacht op je vervolgje  :grote grijns: 
je doet het echt zo goed  :engel:  

groetjes ladyke

----------


## hala12

*Na het eten gingen ze weer richting huis en daar zagen Khadija en Naima de beste vriend van haar zwager weer..
Khadija groette hem vriendelijk..
En Naima gaf hem een glimlachje...
Ze gingen naar binnen bij hun ouders en lieten hun kleren zien...
Khadija: NAIMA HEB JE AL BABY KLEERRTJES...??



Naima: ooh shit dat zijn we gewoon vergeten he ?
wahahah zo stom...
Khadija: volgende keer oke?
Naima: ja is goed
Khadija: Iki heb je echt zo gemist he Naima...
Echt waar....
Naima; ik jullie ook.... ik kon jullie dit niet aan doen wat hebben jullie aan een ongetrouwde meid die ontmaagd en zwanger is...
Ik weet dat het niet mijn schuld was... maar toch....
Wie zou me nou ooit nog willen hebben ik ben verdomme gebruikt....
DAt gene wat ik voor 17 jaar had beschermd is in een keer afgenomen door een of anders psygopaat...
Khadija huilde... Hun zijn altijd beste maatjes geweest....
Naima: ik ga een afspraak maken voor een pret ego dan kunnen we kijken wat het word als jullie willen mogen jullie mee zei ze tegne haar zus en haar ouders...
Ouders en Khadija: ja tuurlijk...
Hun bleven nog bij praten maar ondertussen



De beste vriend van Naima's zwager heet Khalid......
En haar zwager heet hakim....
Khalid: Hakim i moet je iets vertellen word niet boos ja..
Hakim..: tuurlijk word ik niet boos... vertel wat is er..??
Khalid: je schoonzusje Naima...
Hakim; wayt is er mee vind je der leuk??
Khalid: ik heb het gedaan...
Hakim: wat heb je gedaan?
Khalid: ik heb haar verkracht.....
Toen hakim die woorden hoorde stond hij op en verkocht hem een klap...
Hakim: KLOOTZAK JE HEBT HAAR VERKRACHT....!! EN OOK NOG ZWANGER GEMAAKT.....
Khalid: het was omdat... ik weet het het is erg...
Hakim: Jij bent echt gek....
Je bent echt een laffaard......
Weet je wat het ergste is.....
Khadija heeft tegen mij gezegd dat Naaima jou vroeger leuk vond.....
Toen Khalid dat hoorde.... ging hij dood van binnen ....
Hij heeft altijd gedacht dat Naima hem niet wou...
Daarom heeft hij het gedaan...... hij moest en zou haar eerste zijn....
Hakim: en nu... ze is verdomme zwanger van je dat kind heeft geen vader....
Hoe zou jij het vinden als een andere man nu jou kind gaat opvoeden....???
HE KLOOTZAK HOE ZOU JIJ HET VINDEN....?
EIGENLIJK IS HET JOU VERDIENDE LOON OM JE KIND NIET TE KUNNEN OPVOEDEN.....*

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=orangered]verder verder  [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *[GLOW=orangered]verder verder  [/GLOW]*


hier is het speciaal voor jou, maar morgen ga ik verder.
*
Hij heeft altijd gedacht dat Naima hem niet wou...
Daarom heeft hij het gedaan...... hij moest en zou haar eerste zijn....
Hakim: en nu... ze is verdomme zwanger van je dat kind heeft geen vader....
Hoe zou jij het vinden als een andere man nu jou kind gaat opvoeden....???
HE KLOOTZAK HOE ZOU JIJ HET VINDEN....?
EIGENLIJK IS HET JOU VERDIENDE LOON OM JE KIND NIET TE KUNNEN OPVOEDEN.....



Khalid: ik wil het wel opvoeden samen met Naima... 
Maar als ze achter de waarheid komt zal ze me verafschuwen ze zal me haten...
Hakim: daar heb je dan ook helemaal zelf voor gezorgd....
Maar Naima heeft gezegd dat er drie jongens waren wie waren dat?
Khalid: mijn neven....
Hakim: hmm.... en nu?
Khalid: ik wil een relatie met haar beginnen en daarna haar hand komen vragen....
Hakim; hmm .... denk er goed over na... nu mijn huis uit Khadija komt zo.....
Khalid ging weg en zo bleef Hakim alleen thuis....
10 minuten later ging de telefoon 

Khadija: schatje?
Hakim: ja ?
Khadija: ik blijf bij mijn zusje slapen ok vind je het erg?
Hakim; nee, het is goed ...
Khadija: oke lieverd ik hou van je en welterusten...
Hakim: ik hou ok van jou..
En zo hing hij op.....
Hij haatte zijn vriend... hoe kon hij zo zijn...
Hij ging douchen en slapen en probeerde de zorgen van vandaag te vergeten...

De volgende ochtend bij Naima...
Naima werd gewekt.. door haar mobiel..
Het was haar school in Amsterdam....
Ze was over.....
Naar het 2e jaar van het MBO...
Maar nu ze een kind krijgt moet ze stoppen met school...
Ze wilde geen huis vrouw worden dus ze zou naar oplossingen zoeken..
Ze ging naar beneden en trof daar Khadija aan... die al een tijdje wakker was...
Naima: ik ben over....
?Khadija: over?
Naima: OVER 2E MBO?
Khadija; waah schatje gefeliciteerd....
Ze knuffelde wat en toen ging Khadija weg ze moest om 1 uur beginnen met werken...
Naima besloot om naar haar vriendin te gaan die ze inmiddels al 4 maanden niet heeft gezien...
Ze ging douchen en trok haar kleren aan...
En ging naar de tram.
Haar moeder vond het niet verstandig om met haar scooter te gaan met zo'n buikje..
Ze liep naar de tram en die kwam al binnen 4 minuten aan...
Ze stapte in en ging helemaal achterin zitten..
Bij de volgende halte kwam Khalid erin...
Hij zag Naima daar zitten en ging naast haar zitten...

Khalid: heey Naima hoe gaat het met je?
Naima: gaat wel...
Khalid: ik heb het gehoord van je zwager wat er was gebeurd...
Want het was me opgevallen ..dat je er niet was... waar zat je eigenlijk...?
Naima:... in Amsterdam...Maar Khalid ik spreek je gauw weer ik moet de volgende halte eruit...
Khalid; mag ik je telefoon numeriek wil graag nog contact met je houden..
Naima: sorry.. ik heb geen behoefte aan dat soort contact..
Khalid: O maar ik bedoel gewoon vrienden zijn...
Naima: weet je Khalid het ene moment zijn jongens je vrienden en op het andere moment verkrachten ze je doei..
Khalid bleef met een rood gezicht achter...*

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=deeppink]en verder ik w8 met spannig af :knipoog:  [/GLOW]

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=orange]Ga gauw verder..is een mooi verhaal..pls.. :grote grijns: [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

ik krijg jammer genoeg geen waardering van jullie  :huil: 

echt jammer, ik dacht dat jullie mijn verhaal volgen, maar nee.  :traan2:   :traan2:

----------


## bellebelle

*nee gekkie 

ik vind het een spannend verhaal 

alstublieft maak er een vervolg aan !!!

want ik ben je fan geworden*

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=sienna]hoe bedoel je
we w8en met spanning af dus schiet alsjeblieft op :knipoog: [/GLOW]

----------


## Batata24

weeelll ga gauw verderrrrrrrr

----------


## hala12

ok dames ik ben er weer met een heel grote vervolg.
veel lees plezier :nijn:

----------


## *MissyN*

*hey meisjuh ga snel door ben echt nieuwsgierig geworden...* 
I WANT MORE !!!!

----------


## hala12

*Naima: weet je Khalid het ene moment zijn jongens je vrienden en op het andere moment verkrachten ze je doei..
Khalid bleef met een rode gezicht achter...

Naima wist dat haar woorden hard waren en dat hij er niks aan kon doen maar toch...
Ze liep naar de voordeur van haar vriendin...
Ze belde aan en er werd open gedaan door haar...
Salima: WAAAHH SCHATJE JE BENT TERUG!!! WAAR WAS JE IK HEB EJ ZO GEMIST...
Toen keek ze naar haar buik en deed een stap achteruit....
Wat heb je gedaan Naima?
Wat hebben we elkaar beloofd... 
Kon je niet wachten???
De tranen van Salima vielen naar beneden....
Naima: laat me naar binnen ik vertel je alles...
Ze liet Naima dus binnen komen...
En ze gingen naar de kamer van Salima....
Salima: vertell wat is er gebeurd wat heb je gedaan we waren zo ongerust...
Naima: doe rustig... shtt...
IK ben verkracht....
Salima: WAT?? WELKE KLOOTZAK HEEFT JE DIT AAN GEDAAN..? HOE WAAR?
Naima vertelde haar alles en Salima huilde mee....
En ja Salima ik ben zwanger geraakt...
Het is zo erg...
Ik schaamde mena de verkrachting dat ik ontmaagd was... en ik ben diezelfde nacht weggegaan naar amsterdam....
Wollah ik dacht elke dag aan jullie allemaal ik vond het zo moeilijk en ik kom er eergisteren oas achter dat ik zwanger was...
Salima: ik heb je zo gemist.....
Naima: ik jou ook....
Ze bleven de hele middag praten en lachen en huilen met zen 2e...
Ze steunde elkaar door dik en dun...
Naima: ik ga naar huis Salima het word aardig donker...
Salima: w8 ik bel mijn broer wel dan kan hij je naar huis brengen hij zal je ook wel gemist hebben..
Naima: hoeft niet laat het joh...
en voordat Naima het wist stond haar broer appie voor de deur...
Naima; hey... zei ze verlegen...
Appie keek haar aan en groette haar terug...
Ze liepen naar de auto en Appie bracht haar naar huis....
Vroeger hadden ze een relatie met elkaar maar Appie ging vreemd....
Dus ja...
Onderweg..:
Appie; en hoe gaat hetmet je ?
Naima: hmm gaat wel met jou..??
Appie: goed goed..
Appie was van plan een sigaretje aan te steken...
Naima: Wil je aub niet in mijn bijzijnde roken,...?
Appie: sorry...
Appie: we zijn er...
Naima: dank je wel... voor het terug brengen wil je mee naar binnen ?
Appie: nee dank je wel...
Naima: zeker weten?
Appie: ja ik weet het zekre ik spreek je nog he ?
Naima: is goed doeidoei...
Appie: doeidoei... enn zorg goed voor je zelf he...?
Naima; ja is goed...
Appie wist het niet wat er was gebeurd met Naima hij dacht dat ze met een of ander jongen naar bed is geweest....
Hij kwam thuis en 
salima vertelde hem alles ....
Appie werd gek....
Hij begon te schelde....
Salima: doe rustig...
Appie waarom heeft ze me niks verteld?
WAarom niet??
Salima: misschien omdat het jou nu helemaal niks aangaat Appie.... 
Appie verliet het huis en ging naar zijn vrienden en Salima ging terug naar haar kamer......*

----------


## Batata24

PERfect.. gauw verder

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=royalblue]*MOOI* [/GLOW] 
*pls ga door..wil de rest wetenn...pls ga door
kun je niet nog een stukje schrijven *

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *[GLOW=royalblue]MOOI [/GLOW] 
> pls ga door..wil de rest wetenn...pls ga door
> kun je niet nog een stukje schrijven  *


ik ben aan het typen meid.
en bedabkt voor jullie reacties. :Smilie:

----------


## hala12

*Hij kwam thuis en 
salima vertelde hem alles ....
Appie werd gek....
Hij begon te schelde....
Salima: doe rustig...
Appie waarom heeft ze me niks verteld?
WAarom niet??
Salima: misschien omdat het jou nu helemaal niks aangaat Appie.... 
Appie verliet het huis en ging naar zijn vrienden en Salima ging terug naar haar kamer......

Naima kwam binnen en ze zag dat er niemand thuis was..
Ze ging maar naar haar zus toe aangezien ze toch niks te doen had...
Ze liep net de deur uit en daar zag ze Khalid ze besloot om haar verontschuldiging aan te bieden verlegen stapte ze naar hem toe...
Naima: Khalid?
Khalid: ja ?
Naima: sorry... ik wou niet zo bod doen in de tram maar ... het is moeilijk weet je....
Naima keek hem geen eens aan ze keek naar de grond toen ze tegen hem sprak....
Khalid: ik begrijp het... het is oke...
Naima: oke gelukkig maar ... ik ga verder oke doeidoei
Khalid; mag ik je telefoon nummer nog dan ?
Naima: die kan je vergeten en zo liep ze weg.. naar het huis van haar zus ...
Ze belde aan maar er deed helemaal niemand open... 
Ze begon te vloeken....


Ze liep maar terug naar huis en daar zag ze Khalid weer....
Khalid: ze zijn er niet he ?
Naima: nee... maar ik ga naar huis...
Khalid: is goed... maar een vraagje weet je al wat het word?
Naima: wat wat hoort?
Khalid: je kind..
Naima: oo nee ik ga van deweek een pretego maken als ik de foto;s heb laat ik je het wel zien oke?
Khalid: is goed.....

Naima liep terug naar huis en daar trof ze haar ouders aan....
Naima: waar zijn jullie geweest.....?? ik kwam thuis maar jullie waren er niet...
Ouders: we waren boodschapopen aan het doen...
Naima: okeis goed....
De telefooon ging....
Naima nam op het was haar neef....
Walid: slm....
Naima: hey......
Walid: ik hoorde dat je weer terug was ...
Naima: klopt....
Walid: wat is er allemaal gebeurd Naima we waren ongerust...
Naima vertelde hem ook alles hun waren vroeger bese maatjes.....
Walid; zo erg.... ik kom morgen langs oke...?
Naima: is goed Walid tot morgen 
Walid tot morgen Naima....
Ze hing op en ging naar haar kamer pakte haar handdoek en ging douchen.....
Ze vond het heerlijk hoe het water haar lichaam streelde dat liet haar alle zorgen vergeten....
Na het douchen trok ze haar pyama aan en ging slapen ze was moe.....
Ze viel in een diepe slaap.....


De volgende ochtend werd ze gewekt door haar neef Walid....
Naima: heey wat doe jij hier?
Walid: ik kom jou bezoeken...
Naima: hmm oke... alles goed?
Walid; ja goor met jou?
Naima: gaat goed hoor...
Walid: gelukkig maar...
De heledag zijn ze met elkaar opgetrokken...
Walid ging laat in de avond naar huis en ging met zijn ouders praten....

Walid: yemma bebba.... ik wil met Naima trouwen ....
OuderS: oo wat geweldig mijn zoon.... 
Uit enthousiasme belde Walid's zijn moeder Naima;s moeder op om te vertellen wat Walid wou haar moeder vond het goed want anders moest Naima het kind alleen opvoeden....
Zaterdag zouden ze komen zonder dat Naima ervan wist...*

----------


## *MissyN*

:wohaa:  [GLOW=orangered]* Yoepie*   [/GLOW]  :wohaa:  
*vind het echt een mooi verhaal..Thnx meid *

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> * [GLOW=orangered] Yoepie   [/GLOW]  
> vind het echt een mooi verhaal..Thnx meid  *


[GLOW=darkred]you are welcome[/GLOW]

----------


## Batata24

tik je nog een paar mooie vervolgjes  :Smilie:

----------


## bellebelle

*woooooooooow  wat een spannend verhaal !!!

I WANT MORE!!! I WANT MORE!!! I WANT MORE!!! I WANT MORE!!!*

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=royalblue]nice nice nice  [/GLOW]

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *[GLOW=royalblue]nice nice nice  [/GLOW]*



wel schrijf er een vervolgje bij alstublieft 

het is echt  :wow:

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:duim:

----------


## *MissyN*

*Ga je nog verder...?*  :frons: 
_ben zo benieuwd na de rest_ 
*Ga VERDER... pls*

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *Ga je nog verder...? 
> ben zo benieuwd na de rest 
> Ga VERDER... pls*


sorry maar nu ben ik niet thuis ik ben op school.
ik beloof je dat ik straks wel door gat en je krijgt twee lange vervlogjes, anders kan het niet ik heb examenofeningen ik heb namelijk over 3 weken examens dus moet goed gaan leren als ik het wil halen.

maar dank jullie wel voor jullie reacties.

kusjes moi  :gechoqueerd: :  :gechoqueerd: :  :gechoqueerd: :

----------


## hala12

ze hebben mijn verhaal weg gehaald uit het eerste pagina.
dat vind ik niert zo een goed idee. maar wie een vervolg wil moet mij een mailtje sturen.

kusjes moi  :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## ladyke

hoe bedoel je ze hebben je verhaaltje op de eerste pagina weggedaan?
kga eens kijken

maar doe jij maar ondertussen verder oke?

is zo prachtig verhaaltje weet je  :knipoog: 

groetjes ladyke

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door ladyke_ 
> *hoe bedoel je ze hebben je verhaaltje op de eerste pagina weggedaan?
> kga eens kijken
> 
> maar doe jij maar ondertussen verder oke?
> 
> is zo prachtig verhaaltje weet je 
> 
> groetjes ladyke*


ja is goed, zal ik doen.

----------


## hala12

sorry dames at ik het nu pas doe, mar ik had het echt druk met school en zo.

en davoor krijgen jullie deze vervolg van mij en ik ga weer verder met de tweede.

 :wohaa:   :wohaa: 

_Walid: yemma bebba.... ik wil met Naima trouwen ....
OuderS: oo wat geweldig mijn zoon.... 
Uit enthousiasme belde Walid's zijn moeder Naima;s moeder op om te vertellen wat Walid wou haar moeder vond het goed want anders moest Naima het kind alleen opvoeden....
Zaterdag zouden ze komen zonder dat Naima ervan wist...


ZATERDAG....:
Naima werd vroeg gewekt door haar moeder....
Het rook heerlijk in de keuken.....
Ze ging douchen en haar moeder zei dat ze iets netjes aan moest doen...
Naima deed wat er van haar gevraagd werd.. en om 2 uur ging de bel...
Naima liep naar de deur en deed het open ze was blij om haar tante en oom en Walid weer te zien
Haar tante en oom heeft ze 6 maaden gelezen voor het laatst gezien aangezien ze voor 2 maanden naar Marokko gingen..
Dus ze kwamen binnen en ze begonnen met praten...
Oom: Naima ikheb het gehoord wat er met jou was gebeurd... ik vind het zo erg....
We hebben een voorstel....
Maar je vader moet het goedvinden ...
Walid wilt met je trouwen en gaat voor jou en je kind zorgen...Je gaat niet meer werken... Walid zorgt dan voor de inkomen......
Haar vader vond het goed....
NAIMA: WAT? ZIJN JULLIE GEK GEWORDEN IK BEN VERDOMME 18 IK BEN VERRKACHT IK BEN ZWANGER... DENKEN JULLIE DAT IK GA TROUWEN MET WALID...
WALID IK HOU ECHT VAN JE MAAR DAN ALS EEN VRIEND NIET ALS MAN...
EN IK ZOU NOOIT MAAR DAN OOK NOOIT STOPPEN MET MIJN WERK IK GA MIJN DIPLOMA HALEN EN IK GA MIJN EIGEN GELD VERDIENEN IK WIL NOOIT AFHANKELIJK ZIJN VAN MIJN MAN 
EN YEMMA WIST U DAT ZE ZOUDEN KOMEN HAD U MIJ NIKS KUNNEN VERTELLEN..?
ALS IK WIL TROUWEN DAN DOE IK DAT MET IEMAND VAN WIE IK HOU NIET IEMAND DIE JULLIE VOOR MIJ UITKIEZEN EN WALID JE HAD EERST NAAR MIJ TOE KUNNEN KOMEN EN NIET NAAR JE OUDERS...
VERDOMME HEE IK BEN PAS EEN PAAR WEKEN TERUG EN JULLIE BEGINNEN NU AL....
WILLEN JULLIE DAT IK NOG EEN KEER WEGGA..?
IK HAD MISSCHIEN WEG MOETEN BLIJVEN..

De moeder van Naima zat te huilen en zei dat het haar speet...
Naima: Yemma daar komt u nu te laat mee...
Naima pakte haar jas en schoenen en ging naar buiten tranen stroomde er bij haar naar beneden... ze liep naar het parkje achter haar huis en ging op een bankje zitten.. 
Op die moment kwam Khalid langs lopen en vroeg wat er was...
Khalid: heey waarom huil je? er is toch niks met de baby?
Naima: Nee.. mijn ouders wouden me verdomme uithuwlijken aan mijnneef...
Ik zag hem verdomme als mij beste vriend...
Khalid:hmm...
Naima: weet je ik begrijp het ook wel dat ik een man nodig heb om als de vader figuur te spelen voor mijn kind want ieder kind heeft en vader en een moedernodig maar toch...
Ik kann niet zomaar iemand uitkiezen....
Khalid: ik wil ook wel met je trouwen?
Ik zal een goede vader zijn...
Naima: en dat zegt een jongens van 20 die op nog op school zit en die na schoolbuitenhangt...
Khalid: Naima ik vind je al heel lang leuk... echt heel lang voordat je verkracht was,,,
Naima: meen je dat?
Khalid: ja maar jij gaf me geen indruk dat jij mij leuk vond...
Naima: nou misschien verschuil ik mijn gevoelens...
Khalid: dat kan dus ik... het spijt me Naima hij gafhaar een zoen op haar mond en liep weg....._

----------


## hala12

waarom krijg ik geen waarderingen???
 :tranen:   :tranen:

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *waarom krijg ik geen waarderingen???
>  *


*ben je GEK ??

geen waardering?? van mij alvast wel hoor meid!!*  :banana:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door bellebelle_ 
> *ben je GEK ??
> 
> geen waardering?? van mij alvast wel hoor meid!!  :banana:*


voor jou ga ik meteen door met een nieuwe vervolg.

je krijgt hen zo meteen.
 :gechoqueerd:   :gechoqueerd:

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *voor jou ga ik meteen door met een nieuwe vervolg.
> 
> je krijgt hen zo meteen.
>  *






dankjewel meid you are the best!!!!  :love:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door bellebelle_ 
> *dankjewel meid you are the best!!!! *


dankje wel meid voor deze waardering

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=skyblue]komt er vandaag nog een vervolg :Smilie: 
alsjeblieft hou ons niet langer in spanning

xxx  [/GLOW]

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door GOLDEN_FIRE_ 
> *[GLOW=skyblue]komt er vandaag nog een vervolg
> alsjeblieft hou ons niet langer in spanning
> 
> xxx  [/GLOW]*


sorry echt ik moet gaan werken echt sorry. 
morgen komt er een heel grote vervolg, als ik nog tijd heb, inschallah.  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

[GLOW=red]is goed :Smilie: 
werkse
xxx  [/GLOW]

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Super !!!  :Smilie:

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *sorry echt ik moet gaan werken echt sorry. 
> morgen komt er een heel grote vervolg, als ik nog tijd heb, inschallah.  *


*inchallah 

zorg jij maar voor die spannende vervolg!!*  :Wink:

----------


## *MissyN*

[GLOW=burlywood]wilt U alstublieft Verderrrr gaannn...
Het is echt een mooi verhaal..
Ik lees dit altijd op me werk..
en daarom heb ik niet zo snel gereageerd..maar ga verder..
wil graag je verhaal verder lezen..
veel liefs nandja[/GLOW]

----------


## orka-ogen

ik vind het heel erg wat dat meisje is ovrkomen maar het is SUPER goed neergetypt.
liefst een vervolgje.
er zijn veel mensen die je verhaaltjes lezen mar geen tijd om te reageren.
voorbeeld ik lees jou verhaal tijdens mijn werk ik raak met moeite rond met de tekst uit te lezen het is daarom dat er niet vlug reacties komen.
maar je schrijft geweldig

----------


## bellebelle

hallo lieverd ?!!

komt er nog een vervolg??

----------


## *MissyN*

pls nog een vervolgjuh..
waarom doe je ons dit aan  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  :frons:  
 :traan2:   :tranen:   :droef:   :tranen:   :traan2: 




oke genoeg gesmeekt..  :grote grijns: 
maar zou het wel super vinden als je een vervolgjuh zou typen  :grote grijns:

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *pls nog een vervolgjuh..
> waarom doe je ons dit aan  
>     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oke genoeg gesmeekt.. 
> maar zou het wel super vinden als je een vervolgjuh zou typen *



hier speciaal voor jullie al heb ik examnes maar ja kan er niks doen veel ees plezier.

----------


## hala12

vervolg voor mijn schatjes

*Khalid: ja maar jij gaf me geen indruk dat jij mij leuk vond...
Naima: nou misschien verschuil ik mijn gevoelens...
Khalid: dat kan dus ik... het spijt me Naima hij gafhaar een zoen op haar mond en liep weg.....

Naima vond het raar dat hij het spijt me zei...
misschien voor die zoen...
Ze raakte haar lippen aan ze voelde warmte door haar hele lichaam gaan....
Nog nooit heeft een jongen haarr zo gezoend....'
Ze voelde tintelingen in haar lichaam....
Leila keek op haar telefoon oelaat het was en zag dat ze 23 oproepen heeft gemist ze keek ernaar en zag dat het allemaal van haar ouders waren...
Ze ging maar naar huis ze kreeg het koud...
Ze deed haar sleutel in de deur en daar stond haar moeder die nog zat te huilen 
Naima liep naar haar toe en zei dat het goed was....
Yemma; sorry.. ik dacht dat het beter zou zijn als je zou gaan trouwen hijj zou dan voor je kunnen zorgen,,,
We hebben nee gezegd....
Walid was teleur gesteld maar vond het niet zo erg...
Naima: gelukkig ik ga naar boven en douchen...
Naima belde haar zus op en vertelde at er was gebeurd...
Haar zus was er binne 4 minuten...
Khadija"yemma hoe kon u dat doen??
Naima; rustig we hebben het al uitgepraat...
Khadija: had het dan ook verteld..
Naima: was ik ook van plan maar wie hing er op?
Khadija: solly 
Naima: het is al goed....
Naima en Khadija gingen praten om 1 uur s'nachts haalde de man van Khadija haar op....
Hij had avond dienst dus ... 
Maar ja Khadija ging dus naar huis en Naima ging slapen....


De volgende ochtend werd ze vroeg wakker en besloot een afspraak te maken voor een pret ego....
Er was plaats voor vanmiddag.. 14.00 ....
Ze vertelde het haar moeder en belde haar zus op maar die was helaaass aan het werk....
Ze vertrok met haar ouders om 13.00 uur en kwamen daar om 13.30
Ze wachtte 40 minuten en konden toen al naar binnen....
Het hartje klopte goed we zagen een langebeen vingertjes....
Naima liet een paar traantjes gaan....
Ze vond het zo mooi dat er iets in haar groeide ....
Ze kreeg een 3d dvd waar ze haar baby goed en duidelijk kon zien en een paar foto's....
Dokter: uhm als je goed kijkt dan zie je daar de navelstreng en daaronder zie je de penis...
Het is een jonegtje mevrouw gefeliciteerd...
Naima: een jongentje? 
Dokter: ja mevrouw...
Naima; wat leuk,,,
Ze verlieten de kamer en Naima's vader betaalde het....
Zegingen naar huis en Naima ging opgewonden naar het werk van haar zus... die werkte in een verpleeghuis...
Ze kwam binnen en gilde naar haar zus...
Ze leit de foto's zien...
Beiden kregen ze weer tranen..
Nima wachtte totdat Khadija klaar was met werken en toen gingen ze samen naar huis..
Naima ging met khadija mee naar huis...
Omdat Khadija's man nachtdienst moest draaien bleef Naima bij haar zus slapen..
Khadija ging kokenvoor hun 2e en Naima belde naar huis om het te vertellen...
dat ze bij Khaija bleef slapen en haar ouders vonden het goed...
rond 8.00 uur werd er aangebeld.....
Khadija vroeg aan Naima of zij de deur wilde openene ze deed het open en het was Khalid die vroeg of de man van Khadija thuis was...
Naima: nee sorry..
Khadija: WIE IS DAT??
Naima: KHALID!
Khadija: KHALID EET MET ONS MEE KOM BINNEN...
Naima keek hem verlegen aan en begeleidde hem naar de keuken....
Khalid maakte onder het eten steeds oogcontact met Naima... waardoor Naima het warm kreeg van binnen....

Khalid: het eten is lekker Khadija...
Khadija; ik kook altijd lekker...
Khalid: ja ja ...:P
Khadija: wil jij soms zeggen van niet?
Khalid: nee dat zeg ik niet..
Khadija: gelukkig maar want andersK
Khalid: oeh Khadija je maakt me bangK.
Naima: ik heb echo fotos wil je ze zien Khalid?
Khalid: ja graagK.
Naima pakte de fotos en liet ze aan Khalid zienK.
Hij kreeg tranen in zijn ogen Naima vond het raar..
Maar misschien is het gewoon een gevoelig persoonK.
Khalid: weet je al wat het word??
Naima; een jongenK.
Khalid: ja ?
Naima: ja :d leuk he ?
Khalid: ja man echt leuk zijn ogen glinsterde van gelukK.
Naima: hmmK.pff ik ga even douchen ik heb het warmK.
Khalid en Khadija: is goedK.

Ze liep naar boven en stapte onder de douche..
Het water streelde haar lichaam en haar gedachten gingen naar KhalidK
Ze begon hem leuk te vindenK
Alleen kon ze niet recht in zijn ogen kijken want dan kreeg ze zo een verlegen gevoel..
Ze droogde zich af en trok haar pyama aanK
Ze liepnaar de woonkamer en ze zag dat Khalid weg wasK
Naima; IS KHALID WEG?
Khalid die net de wc uitkwam : NEE IK BEN ER NOG:d
Naima voelde het bloed naar haar hoofd stijgen en voelde zich verlegen..
Naima; oo oke.. ik dacht dat je weg wasK
Khadija die zat daar snikie te lachen..
Naima: hou opK.
Naima liep naar de kamer van Khadija omdat ze haar uitlachte en ze zich helemaal niet meer op haar gemak voeldeK
Ze zat op de kamer en keek in de spiegel naar haar buikK.
Het was aardig dikK
Ze lachte in haar zelfK
Waarom moest ikzo hard praten 
Ze hoorde dat er op de deur geklopt werdK*

----------


## hala12

dit is wat ik nu kan schrijven en het vervolg komt na mijn examens inshallah slaag ik ja rabi amin.

en bedank vor jullie reacties schatjes van me 

grotjes hala

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:duim:

----------


## GOLDEN_FIRE

SNEL EEN VERVOLG

----------


## *MissyN*

:ole:  MOOI VERVOLG....  :ole: 
Heel veel SUCCES met je examen...  :Wink:  
En ik zal wachten tot je klaar bent...
tot er weer een vervolgje komt..  :droef:  
Maar als je een gaatje vrij hebt vergeet dit dan niet..
Want een VERVOLGJUH is altijd Welkom  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## orka-ogen

dank je wel voor het vervolgje,
veel succes met je examen en incha allah slaag je
vergeet ons niet he

----------


## limbo_babe

is dit egt gebeurd...ik heb et helaas meegemaakt egt die jongens die dit doen moeten afgemaakt worden die hebben geen hart

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door limbo_babe_ 
> *is dit egt gebeurd...ik heb et helaas meegemaakt egt die jongens die dit doen moeten afgemaakt worden die hebben geen hart*


jammer genoeg wel hoor schat, met een vriendin van mij.
het was echt eng/erg/verschrikkelijk.  :kwaad:   :frons:

----------


## *MissyN*

JE MOET WEL VERDER GAAN..  :verveeld:  
PLS DOE HET VOOR MIJ...  :aanwal:  
IK BEN UW FANNEKE..  :verliefd:  
IS ERGUH WAT MET UW VRIENDINNKE IS GEBEURD..
HOPELIJK KOMT ER EEN GOED END..

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door *MissyN*_ 
> *JE MOET WEL VERDER GAAN..  
> PLS DOE HET VOOR MIJ...  
> IK BEN UW FANNEKE..  
> IS ERGUH WAT MET UW VRIENDINNKE IS GEBEURD..
> HOPELIJK KOMT ER EEN GOED END..*


schat ik beloof dat ik met deze verhaal verder ga aleen heb ik nu geentijd en volgende week heb ik wat examens dus sorry echt.
ik kan niet anders. als ik klaar ben met dat dan beloof ik je dat ik verder ga.  :vlammen:

----------


## bellebelle

hey liefie laat ons niet te lang wachten want over een weekje heb ik zelf examen dus ..

en waarschijnlijk zullen er nog zijn 


maar alvast bedankt voor die heerlijke, prachtige vervolgje  :tranen:  en nu hopen dat er nog komt.............  :knipoog:

----------


## bellebelle

ooooooooow ik wist niet dat een man dit soorten verhalen leest  :blozen:   :giechel:

----------


## *MissyN*

hey sgat..
hoe gaat het met je..en met je examens..
 :blozen:  Ik wacht nog steeds..
doe maar rustig aan hoor...  :lekpuh:  
je moet het wel halen he...

----------


## bellebelle

> _Geplaatst door trots_ 
> *Toch wel, net een soap of een serie, als je der eenmaal aan begint...*



waahahahahahahah zorg maar dat je niet te gay achtig word !!!  :stout:

----------


## bellebelle

dan is het goed :glimlach:

 :bril:

----------


## hala12

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
y dames en heer.
nou ik wil mijn excuses aanbieden omdat ik niet verder ben gegaan.
maar wil ik jullie ook laten weten dat ik mijn verhaal im een word-document heb geschreven. maar op een gegeven moment blijkt er eeb virus in de coputer te zijn waardoor die kapot ging en een nieuwe moesten kopen en daar zit ik nu op. 
nou wat ik nog wil zeggen is dat ik wel met het verhaal door ga maar na de vakantie want ik ga namelijk over een week inshallah naar marokko, en jullie weten wat dat betekent de hele week cadootjes en schoonmaken en opruimen.
maar ik zal wel proberen en paar vervolgjes te zetten  :boeps:

----------


## hala12

*Waarom moest ikzo hard praten  
Ze hoorde dat er op de deur geklopt werdK


Naima: kom maar...
De deur werd geopent en het was Khalid...
Naima; kh-khalid wat doe jij hier?
Khalid; ik wil met je praten..
Naima: oke... is goed vertell...
Khalid: niet meteen andtwoord geven aub ja ?
Naima: is goed...
Khalid: kijk... Naima ik ben al zo lang gek op je en al die dingen die zijng ebeurd... en alles...
Ik wil dat je dat vergeet en verder gaat met je leven..
En ik hoop dat je wat met mij wilt beginnen gewoon een relatie en daarna trouwen als je wilt... ik meen het ik hou van je ... echt waar..
We gaan samen voor het kind zorgen ik zal een goede vader zijn... 
We werken beiden gewoon...
IK Zal van het kind houden echt waar...
nou wat vind je daarvan?
Naima: meen je dat?
hou je van me ?
Khalid; ja echt wollah...
Naima: ik wil wel wat met je beginnen maar,... iki weet het niet ik ben er niet aan toe....
Khalid: ooh..
Naima: maar we kunnen het wel proberen..
Als je het wilt proberen temisnte?
Khalid: meen je dat?
Naima knikte...
Khalid liep op Naima af en kuste haar op haar mond en bedankte haar....
Khalid: jij maakt me echt gelukkig...
Naima: wahaha...
khadija kwam de kamer binnen stormen...
khadija: wat zijnn jullie aan het doen 
Khalid: hmm ik moet gaan ik zie jullie wel weer doeidoei..
Naima: ... wil je mijn telefoon nummer nog??
Khalid: heb ik al van e zus gehad...
Khadija keek haar ondertussen met engeloogjes aan...
Naima: Khadija had ik je daar toestemming voorgegeven..
Khaija: heb ik ddat dan nodig kleintj?
Naima: nou ... nee .. JA!!
Khalid: ik heb het uit haar mobiel gepakt hoor...
Naima: oo oke..
is goed doeidoei..
En Khalid ging weg..
Naima bleef dromend achter....
Khadija: YO!! MAMA..
?Naima: wahah wat is er?
Khadija: niet slapen.. over wie droomde je ...
Toevallig over Khalid?? 
naima werd rood...
Khadija: vertel...??
Naima vertelde haar wat hij zei en ze gingen allebei giechelen net als ze vroeger deden...
Ookal is Khadija 6 jaar ouder dan Naima ze deelde alles met elkaar...
Ze waren elkaar beste vriendinnen .,..
khadija ging douchen en Daarna gingen ze samen op bed tvkijken en wat later vielen ze in slaap.....*

----------


## hala12

nu moet ik weer gaan tudelleu  :gek:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

NIEUW FAN!! 
DUSZ N0G EEN ST0EKJAH!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door MaGiCaL_StaR_ 
> *NIEUW FAN!! 
> DUSZ N0G EEN ST0EKJAH!! *


er komt eentje zo meteen een heel lange lange vervolg  :bril:

----------


## hala12

*hier is ie dan
en veel leesplezier*  :blozen:   :boer:  


_khadija ging douchen en Daarna gingen ze samen op bed tvkijken en wat later vielen ze in slaap....._ 

*Beiden werden ze om 7.30 wakker...
Ze warenn gewoon klaarwakker...
Naima ging het ontbijt maken en Khadija ging douchen...
Daarna volgde Naima en daarna gingen ze ontbijten...
Rond 8.30 kwam Khadija's man binnen hij kwam van zijn werd hij had een nachtdienst gedraait....
Khadija gaf haar man een zoen en hij ging naar boven douchen en slapen...
Naimahad een smsje ontvangen ze las en er stond in...

Goedemorgen zonneschijn,
Ben je al wakker??
Zo niet hoop ik dat ik je niet wakker heb gemaakt...
Ik ben blijf dat we gisteren met elkaar hebben gesproken..
Het heeft ons beiden goed gedaan..
Ik ben nu op mijn werk... vakantie werk in een garage...
Moet toch mijn centjes verdienen..
Maar ja vrouwtje van me ...
Ik hou van je en ik hoop dat je je straks zie of spreek..

kus: Khalid...


Naima las het berichtje keer op keer door..
Ze kreeg het warm bijhet lezen van zijn naam...
Zijn vrouwtje wat klonk dat goed dacht ze...
Ze droomde weg maar werd al gauw uit haar droom gewekt door Khadija...
Khadija: mama over wie droom je ?:P
Naima: over je man 
Khadija:nee zeg nuo...
Naima: niemand gewoone en leuke dag droom..
Khadija: hmm oke..
kom we gaan boodschappen doen...
Naima; maar ik mag geen zware dingen dragen..
Khadija: wie zegt dat ik ou dingen ga laten dragen ??
Naima: oo oke..
Khadija; je gaat mee om me gezelschap te houden,... 
Naima: oke oke..
Ze trokken hun schoenen aan en vertrokken...
Ze reden richting de supermarkt..
En kochten alles wat er op het lijsje stond..
Khadija bracht het winkelwagentje naar de auto en zette all haar spullen daarin...
Khadija: mama ( zo noemde Khadija Naima toen ze ZWanger was)... je kan toch wel het winkelwagentje naaar binnen brengen of is dat ook te zwaar...?:P
Naima; pff.... je maakt me moe man...
Khadija; moe?? je draagt niets en jij bent moe?? wahahaha 
Naima: nee je amakt me moe van je gezeur... maar ik brenghet wel 
Naima kwam terug nadat ze de winkelwagen had gebracht en vroeg aan Khadija...of...


Khadija; moe?? je draagt niets en jij bent moe?? wahahaha 
Naima: nee je amakt me moe van je gezeur... maar ik brenghet wel
Naima kwam terug nadat ze de winkelwagen had gebracht en vroeg aan Khadija...of...

Of ze haar naar de garage kon brengen waar Khalid werkte...
Khadija: waarom ??
Naima: uhm... ik moet iets laten na checken...
Khadija: schatje je hebt geen eens een auto..
Naima; uhm.. ja dat weet ik me scooter weet je ..?
Khadija: je scooter staat voor de deur en er is niks mis mee nou vertel wat moet je daar?? 
Naima: je bent echt vervelend..
Khaidija: ik ben gewoon nieuwschierig... zeg zeg ...
Naima: ik ga naar Khalid... we hebben we zijn.. 
Je weet wel op elkaar... 
Khadija: oeh.... is my little sister in love?:P
Naima:hmm soort van...
Khadija: hij is zeker niet lelijk hij is beleefd...
En ja alles wat je maar in een man kan wensen...
Naima: hmm ja...
Breng je me?
Khadija: ja ... oke... moetik je ook komen halen of word je gebracht? 
Naima: ikz ie wel ik bel je oke?
Khadija: oke is goed...
Khadija bracht Naima naar DE garage...
Naima kwam daar aan en zag dat ze pauze hadden ze liep naar binnen en een meneer vroeg aan haar ... waarvoor ze kwam..
Naima; ik kom voor mijn.. uhm... me vriend..
Meneer: oke.. hoe heet je vriend jongedame?
Naima: kh-Khalid... 
Meneer: KHALID.. JE HEBT BEZOEK...
Naima voelde zich ongemakkelijk iedereeen keek haar aan.. 
Ze kreeg rode blosjes op haar wangen...
'Khalid liep naar zijn baas die al in zijn kantoor zat en vroeg wie eer was....
Khalid zag Naima....
Khalid: schatje wat doe je hier? 
Naima: hmm... ik mag je toch wel komen opzoeken of niet?
Khalid: tuurlijk ij altijd...
Naima: hoelang heb je pauze?
Khalid; nog 3 kwartier...
Naima; oke ... gaan we even wat eten hier om de hoek??
Khalid: is goed ..
Ze liepen hand in hand naar het restaurant en bestelde wat te eten...*

----------


## hala12

zie je??
maar nu moet ik echt gaan, en nieuwe fannen jullie zijn welkom.  :strik:  

grotjes hala  :gechoqueerd:

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

wayo0o0 ga verdeeeeeeeeeeeeer.. s g0ed ho0or..  :knipoog:

----------


## *MissyN*

* U ARE BACK*  

en je vervolgjuhs ware weer helemaal toppie...

hopelijk kan je nog snel een paar vervolgjuhs plaatsen 
voordat je weg gaat...

----------


## orka-ogen

je bent er terug welcome back
het had wel lang geduurt maar beter laat dan nooit.
je hebt weer geweldige vervolgjes geplaatst.
Thanks  :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:   :ole:

----------


## hala12

_nou dames en heer hier heb ik een vervolg._    :tong uitsteken:  

_Ze liepen hand in hand naar het restaurant en bestelde wat te eten...

Na een half uur waren ze klaar...
Naima: hmmm... Khalid je moet terug... je moet werken je pauze is bijna voorbij....
Khalid: uhmm...ja... maar ik wil bij jou zijn...
Naima keek verlegen op nog voelde ze zich niet op haar gemak...
Maar khalid je word zo nog ontslagen...
Khalid: voor jou heb ik alles over...
Naima: hmm.... nee ga terug...
Khalid: w8 even...
Khalid kwam na 5 minuten weer terug 
Khalid: het is geregeld.. ik ben vrij voor vandaag ...
Naima; maar ... hoe dan..
khalid: ik heb me ziek gemeld...
Naima; nee Khalid zo kom je in problemen...
Khalid: nou...dat kan me eigenlijk niets schelen..
Naima: oke maar als je word ontslagen moet je niet mij de schuld geven he 
Khalid: ik zou dat geen eens durven...
Naima: hmm oke....
Samen hadden ze een hele leuke dag... 
En aan het einde van de dag werd Naima terug gebracht door Khalid....


1.5 maanden later...

De band tussen Naima en Khalid is steeds hechter geworden..
Alleen zijn ze niet echt meer zo vaak samen...
Naima heeft hem voorgesteld aan haar vader en hij vond het een goede jongen..
Maar hij vond het te veel als ze elkaar elke dag zagen...
Khalid ging ook naar school en ze zagen elkaar maar in het weekend..
Maar dat minderde hun liefde voor elkaar niet...
Toch deden ze leuke dingen...
Netzoals elk weekend zijn Khalid en naima bij elkaar...
Naima was al 6 maanden zwanger ze had een dikke buik...
Haar baby schopte....
Khalid: een echte voetballer...
Naima; wahah .. ja he...
De ouders van Khalid woonde niet in Nederland maar in Marokko..
Khalid woonde bij zijn broer....
Naima heeft zijn broer al leren kennen ze vond het een hele aardige jongen mooi uiterlijk...
Maar ze vond Khalid toch veel mooier....
Maar ja..
Naima: Khalid ik moet naar huis... ja... en je moet morgen weer naar school...
Dus.. ikga oke
khalid; nee ik breng je wel...
Naima: hmm hoeft niet ik neem de tram wel,...
Khalid: denk ej dat ik je nu alleen laat gaan??
Echt niet !!
Naima: oke breng me maar,,..
Khalid bracht Naima ....
toen ze aankwamen gaf Naima hem een zoen op zijn mond...
Die niemand kon zien doordat hij getinte ramen heeft 
En daarna stapte ze uit...
Khalid: ik bel je wel oke..
Naima; is goed doeidoei
Khalid: doeidoei
Verliefd ging Naima naar binnen en liep naar haar kamer toe...
Ze pakte haar handdoek en ging naar de badkamer ze ging douchen,...
Ze hield van koud water was lekker verkoelend aangezien ze het warm had....
Na het douchen deed ze haar pyama aan ...
Ze keek op haar mobiel..
En zag dat ze een smsje had ontvangen...

Heey prinses,
Ik ben net thuis ik ging nog even wat te eten halen :P
Maar ja slaap lekker en ik bel je morgen oke?
Kus...K
Ps: ik hou van je .. 


Naima: die gekkerd ook... wahaha ...
Wat had ik nou zonder hem gemoeten..
Pff..
Het was een lange dag vandaag en heel erg gezellig..
Morgen een bruidloft...gezellig gaat dat worden...
Haar ouders sliepen al....
Met de bruidloft in gedachten viel ze in slaap...
Ze werd vroeg gewekt door haar moeder....
Ze ging douchen en eten ...
Om 14.00 hadden ze een afspraak bij de kapper dus...
Ze ging met haar moeder naar de kapper en ze lieten hun haren doen en ze werden mooi opgemaakt...
Ze gingen daarna naar huis om hun mooie jurk aan te doen...
Ze vertrokken naar de zaal....
Het was inmiddels al 17.00 uur en ze vertrokken naar de zaal..
De zaal was heel erg mooi versiert...
Ze kwamen binnen en er stonden van die kapsones wijven te kijken die dachten dat ze hartstikke lekker waren...
Terwijl ze er niet uitzagen met 10 kilo make-up op...
Zelf eeen clown zag er mooier uit...
De mensen die gingen kende ze vaag..
Het was haar buurmeisje der nicht die ze kende van school die ging trouwen met een jongen..
Maar opschool gingen ze nauwlijks met elkaar om dus.. ja ..
Ze zag mensen praten.... en die har aankeken..
Er kwam een oud vrouwtje naar haar toe en die vroeg...
Waar is je man?
Naima werd helemaal rood ze kon het niet tegen iedereen zeggen dat ze was verkracht het is geen wereld nieuws...
De moeder van Naima schoot haar meteen tehulp..: slm ... ik hoorde dat u dochter is gescheiden waarom?
Naima lachte om haar moeder die meteen in verdediging ging...
Maar vele bleven vragen...
Ze zag de bruid en de bruidegom..
Ze liep naar de bruid toe en feliciteerde haar...
Ze keek de bruidegom geen eens aan... en feliciteerde hem...
Hij sprak haar aan...
Bruidegom: herken je me niet meer?
Naima: keek hem verward aan..., nee sorry...
Bruidegom: hmmm middelbare school 2e klas...
Naima herinderde zich weer... het was een klasgenoot van haar...
Damn wat was hij mooi geworden dacht ze...
Bruidegom: ik heet hicham weet je nog??
Naima: ojaa... Hicham hoe gaat het..?
Bruidegom: gaat wel met jou?
Naima: hmm gaat goed..., hoezo gaat het wel dit moet wel de gelukkigste dag van je leven zijn 
Bruidegom: WAS DAT MAAR ZO!_

----------


## hala12

nu moet ik echt gaan daaaaaaaaaaaaaag schatjes en bedankt dat jullie mijn verhaal lezen.  :boeps:   :boeps:   :boeps:   :boeps:

----------


## orka-ogen

OOOOOHHH dat is niet eerlijk,
je maakt het net zo spannend en gaat er vandoor
schrijf je aub vlug nogiets......

----------


## *MissyN*

ik geef orka-ogen helemaal gelijk..
Wat Gemeen...hahaha
Nou wel snel verder doen he..hahah
je verlvolgjuh was  :verliefd:  lovely

----------


## nissrinefiedien

ga snel verderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:$

koes nissrin

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

WOW!! verder....!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## hala12

nou meiden ik ga inshallah over twee dagen naar marokko ( ik hoop dat jullie me een goede reis wensen )
ik blijf daar inshallah voor 5 leuke weken inshallah. daarna ga ik weer verder met mijn verhaal
maar nu ga ik het laatste vervolg plaatsen.  :melig2:  
maar mesne wens me een goede reis en ja ik hoop dat iedereen 3la geer obi geer weg rijdt en terug rijdt .

----------


## hala12

Naima: hmm gaat goed..., hoezo gaat het wel dit moet wel de gelukkigste dag van je leven zijn 
Bruidegom: WAS DAT MAAR ZO!


_Naima: maar... '
Voordat ze haar zin afkon maken werd Hicham al de kleedkamer ingesleurd voor zijn anderepak....
Naima... voelde zich niet echt op haar gemak...
Iedereen keek haar aan en vroeg naar haar man ze werd helemaal gek...
Weer kwam er een oud vrouwetje...
die dat vroeg..
Naima: WILT IEDEREEN HET WETEN DAT IK VERKRACHT BEN VERDOMME HEE JA IK BEN VERKRACHT EN IK BEN ZWANGER ... TEVREDEN ?
IK HEB GEEN MAN IK BEN GEEN MAAGD MEER...
WAT KAN IK ER NOU AAN DOEN..... 
Hicham die net uit de kleedkamer kwam die hoorde wat er allemaal gezegd werd...
Naima rende naar buiten en die ging op een bankje zitten net om het hoekje van de zaal...
Ze liet haar tranen in de vrije loop..
Waarom doen ze zo moeilijk.. dacht ze...
Nou ze zei het hard op...
Hicham: wie doen moeilijk..
En is het waar?
Naima: ja het is waar... die mensen die doen zo moeilijk...
Hicham: wat erg.... sorry ik wist het niet ..
Naima; Hicham ga liever terug voordat je bruid ongerus word dit is je bruidloft...
Hicham: als ik van haar hield dan zou ik gelukkig zijn als we niet aan elkaar uitgehuwlijkt waren...
Naima: dat meen je niet 
hicham: ik meen het!!
Naima: maar hoe dan wat..?
Hicham: ik heb haar ontmaagd... we hadden eeen soortige relatie.. het ging mij alleen maar om de sex...maar ik heb haar dus ontmaagd en ze gingnaar haar ouders de waarheid vertellen mijn ouders die boos op mij waren enz..
Ik wilde geen problemen dus zal ik met haar trouwen..
nou ik ben met haar getrouwd..
Ik zal haar lief moeten hebben haar behoeftes bevredigen enz...
Ik zal van haar moeten leren houden..
Ik weet dat dat moeilijk zal gaan maar toch weet j e Naima..?
Naima; hmm ja...
Kom we gaan naar binnen ...
Ze liepen samen naar binnen en het oude vrouwtje bood haar exuces aan..
Naima boosd ook haar exuses aan omdat ze zo tegen haar uitviel ....
Naima ging dansen met haar dikke buik het zag er wel grapig uit maar ze kon shaken als de gek...
Ze shakte er op los....
Opeens ging haar telefoon...

Ze nam op....

Anoniem: ik heb je nog nooit zien dansen Naima maar je dans echt geweldig...
Naima schrok van degene die tegen haar sprak en keek om haar heen 
Anoniem: kijkt toch niet zo geschrokkken...
Naima:wie ben jij?
Anoniem: hmm... tja...
Naima stopte met dansen....
Anoniem: waarom stop je met dansen ? je danste net zo geweldig...
Naima's hart ging te keer ze was bang...
Nou niet bang maar geschrokkken ze was nieuwschierig ze wou weten wie het was..._

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

o0o0oe.....!!! spannend!!  :maf2:

----------


## *MissyN*

Dit is nog gemener..Echt je doet het zo goed..
en in de hitte van de strijd laat jij ons wachten..
ja wel 5 weken....  :cheefbek:  wat moet ik nu...  :frons: 

 :grote grijns:  maar meid je doet het geweldig..
en uuuhhh...HEEL VEEL PLEZIER OP VAKANTIE..
zal je missen..

----------


## orka-ogen

oooooohhh lalala

echt spannend 
moeten we nu echt 5 weken w&achten?????

al bij al ik wens je een heel goede reis en geniet ervan 
misschien doe je nog meer inspiratie op voor je verhaal en woordt het een SUPERTASTISCH verhaal
Dan ga ik helemaal gek worden

----------


## SanaaB.

Assalaam...

Ya rabi..Jouw verhaal is verdomme goed seg haha..

Wollah!

Zeker omdat het waargebeurd is lees ik t graag

Verzonnen is nooit zo pakkend weet je..Incha'allah is het al beter met je vriedin die dit alles heeft meegemaakt..

Prettige vakantie..ik zou de week voor ik vertrek naar marokko zelfs niet meer online komen haha

Is lief van jou dus..en schrijf een vervolgje als je terug bent van je vakantie...

Doei doei

----------


## SanaaB.

Assalaam...

Ya rabi..Jouw verhaal is verdomme goed seg haha..

Wollah!

Zeker omdat het waargebeurd is lees ik t graag

Verzonnen is nooit zo pakkend weet je..Incha'allah is het al beter met je vriedin die dit alles heeft meegemaakt..

Prettige vakantie..ik zou de week voor ik vertrek naar marokko zelfs niet meer online komen haha

Is lief van jou dus..en schrijf een vervolgje als je terug bent van je vakantie...

Doei doei

----------


## Reborn-*1991

hay meid,

je verhaal is indd spannend duss plzz een vervolgje...  :Smilie:

----------


## MocroChikaaa

Sllm

Ewa Ewa ga snel verder want je doet het geweldig!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SanaaB.

Ahlan,

Mazal rani nestena op je vervolgje ...

Boesa!

----------


## bellebelle

*hey salaam ben net terug gekomen van marokko was daar lekker warm  
maar echt een leuke verhaal is het ondertussen geworden  ik ben heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel nieuwsgierig geworden laat ons dus niet in de steek lieverd !!!!*

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door bellebelle_ 
> *hey salaam ben net terug gekomen van marokko was daar lekker warm  
> maar echt een leuke verhaal is het ondertussen geworden  ik ben heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel nieuwsgierig geworden laat ons dus niet in de steek lieverd !!!!  *



haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay mensen ht was echt heel leuk in marokko, maar ben niet veel jongen tegen gekomen omdat ik naar ourzazate ben gegaan, vind ik wel jammer maar in frankrijk was het ook wel leuk want heb een knpoog van een jongen gekregen en zijn tel-nummer achteraf gekregen hahahaah. maar een ding ga ik nu zeker doen en at is verder met schrijven.  :strik:   :strik:   :strik:

----------


## hala12

_Nou niet bang maar geschrokkken ze was nieuwschierig ze wou weten wie het was..._  

*Anoniem: schatje kijk rechts achter je bij deblauwe deuren...
Naima draaide zich rustig om... haar hart ging tekeer...
Ze zag hem ze rende naar hem toe en gaf hem een klap op zijn achterhoofd...
Naima: klootzak je liet me echt schrikken...
Khalid: sorry... .
Naima: wat doe jij hier...??
Khalid: nou weet je het niet??
Naima; wat moet ik weten ?
Khalid: Hicham is mijn neef...
Naima: dat meen je niet 
Khalid: echt !!
Naima: oo oke maar waarom heb je niks gezegd??
Khalid: wat moest ik zeggen ?
Naima: dat je ook zou komen..
Khalid: nou ik wou je verassen maar je wilt me hier blijkbaar niet hebben ...
Naima: jawel blijf..!!
Khalid: hmm oke... mag ik dan met jou dansen ?:P
Naima: hmm... omdat je zo aaandringt...
Khalid: oke ...
Ze gingen dansen...
De moeder van Naima keek haar dochter bewonderend aan en Khalid ook..
De ouders van Naima mochten Khalid... 
Omdat hij haar met respect behandelde en omdat hij om haar gaf om wie ze was niet om wat er was gebeurd....
Naima: Khalid ik ben moe ik kan echt niet meer dansen..
Khalid: oke.. is goed... ik ga evn mijn neef feliciteren ga je mee of blijf je hier...
Naima: ik ga wel mee...
Ze liepen weer naar Hicham... 
Khalid; gefeliciteerd he 
Hicham: dank je wel man..
Khalid: dit is mijn vriendin.... Naima...
Naima blooste even en zei tegen Khalid dat ze hem kende van vroeger...
Khalid: wat leuk...
Khalid sprak nog wat met zijn neef en daarna gingen Naima en Khalid zitten....
Het feest was om 02.00 afgelopen...
Naima ging naar huis en Khalid ook...
Haar ouders riepen haar ze stapte in de auto van haar ouders en ze gingen naar huis.
toen ze thuis kwam ging ze douchen en daarna meteen naar bed...
Ze voelde haar telefoon nog trillen ze keek van wie ze een Smsje had ontvangen en las het ook meteen...* 

_Heey schoonheid,
Je zag er geweldig uit...
Ik heb echt van je genoten ...
Alleen maar door naar je te kijken ....
Schatje slaap lekker en ik bel je morgen wel ik ga morgen naar school ik moet pas om 1.00 uur beginnen maar ik bel je wel en ik zie je wel in het weekend oke??
hvj kus..K_  

*Naima vond het lief van hem dat hij haar ee berichtje had gestuurd...
ze besloot om een berichtje terug te sturen....: 
Naima vond het lief van hem dat hij haar ee berichtje had gestuurd...
ze besloot om een berichtje terug te sturen....:*  

_Hey schatje,
Ik zie er altijd gewelddig uit ...
Wahaha grapje hoor bedankt voor je compliment...
Jij ook slaap lekker... 
En veel plezier op school...
Ik kan niet wachten tot ik je weer zie 

Kusjes...Naima..._ 

*Nadat ze dit smsje had verzonden deed ze haar telefoon onder haar kussen...
En ging slapen....
Ze werd wakker door het geschop van haar kind...
Het was pas 7 uur schtends ze probeerde nog te slapen ...
Maar ze was gewoon klaar wakker....
Ze heeft maar 4 uurtjes geslapen..
Ze ging even naar de wc en ging maar even op bed liggen ...
Enige tijd later viel ze toch slaap....
Om 10 uur werd ze wakker en bleef ze ook wakker ze ging douchen en kleedde zich om....
Het was inmiddels al 11.30.... en ze had echt niks tte doen haar ouders die sliepen nog...
Nou ze dacht dat ze sliepen haar moeder kwam naar beneden en maakte een ontbijtje voor allemaal...
Deed ze altijd..
Ze ging naar buiten even wandelen in het park...
Een frisse neus halen..
Daarna ging ze even langs de bakker ze had echt honger (WEER) ...
Ze haalde 2 crosantjes en donut...
DAarmee liep ze naar huis en ging het thuis opeten..
Haar moeder liep de woonkamer in en vroeg waar ze net heen ging...
Naima die zei dat ze even was gaan wandelen...
Yemma; oke schatje is goed...
Eet je alweer??wahaha 
Je lijkt mij wel ik at ook zo toen ik zwanger was van jullie....
Naima; echt waar??
Yemma: ja echt...
Ik hield vooral van aardbeien... daa had ik toen altijd trek in...
Naima; hmm.... aardbeien...
Yemma: wollah jij bent echt gek wat je ook maar te horen krijgt daar heb je trek in...
Wil je aardbeien ik heb in de keuken een bakje..
Naima knikte... 
Haar moeder bracht de aardbeitjes en Naima at ze gulzig op... 
Naima ging naar boven en ging even achter de computer....
Ze zag dat Khalid online was....
Naima: Khalid hoor jij niet op school te zitten..??
Khalid: heey lievje ik ben op school.... we moesten iets op de computer doen dus ja ...
Naima; hmm oke...
Khalid: maar ik ga volgende les uur begint zo...
Ik hou van je kus 
Naima: ik hou ook van jou 
Khalid ging offline en Naima sloot ook maar de computer af en ging naar beneden...
Haar moeder helpen met koekjes bakken 
Na het bakken van de koekjes ging ze zich vervelen
Wat moest ze nou thuis doen als het haar hele zwangerschap zo gaat dan...
pff....
Ze verveelde zich echt....
Haar gedachten gingen naar de bruidloft..
De woorden die Hicham zei ..
Hij wou niet trouwen hij is uitgehuwlijkt...
Hun zijn lekker op huwlijksreis dacht ze...
Het was inmiddels al 16.00 uur en ze verveelde zich nog steeds...
Khalid had maar 2 uurtjes les tot 15.00 dus hij moet nu thuis zijn of onder weg naar huis...
Ze belde Khalid op...
Khalid: ja hallo?
Naima: met mij...
Khalid: oo heey...
Naima; stoor ik je ?
Khalid: nee... ik nee je stoort niet waar bel je voor...?
Naima vond het raar... hij srpak zo raar aan de telefoon...
Naima: ik bel voor jou...
Khalid: Naima sorry je belt niet gelegen... ik moet ophangen ja doei...
Naima vond het raar...
Hij sprak zo raar aan de telefoon...
Naima's gedachten.: wilt hij me niet meer...
Gaat hij trouwen... straks heeft hij een ander....
Hij houd niet van me..
Ze werd helemaal gek van haar gedachten...
Ze liet haar tranen in de vrije loop gaan...
hij moet me niet meer verdomme...
Het is zeker omdat ik zwanger ben daarom wilt hij me niet ik ben geen maagd meer...
Ach wie wilt ook een ontmaagt meisje...
Wat ben ik nou waard..??
Ze begon zichzelf te haten...
Waarom ik ?dacht ze..
Ze verdiende dit niet waarom ik schreeuwde ze...
Er werd op haar kamer deur geklopt...
Naima: ROT OP IK HEB GEEN ZIN IN JOU GEZEUR...
Schreeuwde ze tegen haar moeder..
Ze knielde op de grond en vroeg waaraan ze dit leven had verdient....
Haar moeder kwam de kamer in en zag haar dochter gebroken op de grond zitten.....
Yemma: mijn dochter wat is er aan de hand?
Naima: hij wilt me niet meer denk ik...
Yemma: bedoel je Khalid..
Naima; ja hij deed zo raar misschein heeft hij wel een ander...
Of misschien wilt hij een maagd meisje....
Yemma; mijn dochter...rustig .... wat is er dan gebeurd?
Naima: ik belde hem en vroeg hoe het ging maar hij deed zo kortaf alsof hij neit met mij wou praten...
Yemma: misschien was hij bezig..
Naima: misschien maar misschien niet misschien is hij me gewoon zat....
WAar heb ik dit leven aan verdient..?
Bij het horen van die woorden kreeg de moeder van Naima tranen ....
Haar dochter zei gewoon tegen haar dat ze ongelukkig was....
Yemma: schatje rustig...misschien wa hij bezig moetik hem bellen ?
Naima; nee ik hoef hem niet meer te spreken ...
Yemma: maar hoe gaat het dan verder tussen jullie..?
Naima: ik weet het niet...
Yemma: kom we gaan in de woonkamer zitten...
Ze liepen naarr beneden en De moeder van Naima trooste haar....
Ze huilde gewoon mee...
Naima: yemma voel...
Haar moeder voelde op haar buik en voelde haar kleinzoon schopppen.....
Ze lachtte even...

Naima's gedachten...:
Ik leeff voor mijn kleine mannetje die in mijn buik zit...
Als Khalid me niet meer moet pech gehad dan... dacht ze maar al gauw vielen de tranen weer naar beneden...
Haar telefoon ging ze keek wie het was.....
Het was Khalid...
Ze zat te twijfelen of ze wel of niet moest opnemen...
Yemma: neem op... misschien wilt hij uitleggen wat er was...
Naima: hmm oke... is goed..

Naima: JA?
Khalid: met mij...
Naima: hoi..
Khalid: hoi sorry...
Naima; sorry wat?
Khalid: sorry voor toenstraks... ik woui niet zo bot doen maar...
Naima: maar wat Khalid.... heb ej een ander??
wil je het uitmaken want als dat zo is doe het dan meteen dan bezorg je me minder pijn....
Khalid; dat is het niet..
Naima: wat is het dan wel Khalid....?
Khalid..: ik was bezig...
Naima; ik vroeg aan jou of ik je stoorde jij zei van niet...
En even later zei je dat ik ongelegen bel... waarom doe je zo raar...Khalid..?
Khalid wist even niet wat hij moest zeggen... De man van Khadija was daar om met hem te praten over Naima... hoe het allemaal zou gaan...
En hoe Naima zou reageren als ze erachter zou komen...
Hij wist toen niet meer wat hij moest doen en toen belde Naima ook nog en het werd allemaal even te veel...
Khalid: schatje sorry... echt ik hou van je ik zou nooit met een ander gaan

ik bleef bijna een uurtje hier te typen man maar het is voor niks geweest het is voor jullie mijn beste fannen*

----------


## hala12

klaar mesen nu moet ik echt gaan afwassen. hahahaha

trouwens wie is hier nieuw op het roc van amsterdam in schipluidenlaan??

----------


## girl_like_me

ga gauw verder meid
echt een heel mooi verhaal!

 :zwaai:

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *het is waar gebeurd hoor, dus denk niet dat het een fantasie verhaal is of wat anders. *


Als je het traumatisch effect wil vergroten, moet je de verkrachtingsscne wat meer uitwerken.

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Als je het traumatisch effect wil vergroten, moet je de verkrachtingsscne wat meer uitwerken.*


ee maar dan wordt de verkrachte meid wat verdrietig (in dit geval mijn vriendin) dus houd ik het daarbij.

----------


## Ins

> _Geplaatst door hala12_ 
> *ee maar dan wordt de verkrachte meid wat verdrietig (in dit geval mijn vriendin) dus houd ik het daarbij.*


Leest die nu mee?

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door Ins_ 
> *Leest die nu mee?*


nee maar ze er soms bij als ik wat vervolgjes schrijf. dan vraag ik ook wat haar meining is. als zij het er mee eens is dan schrijf ik het zoals het is gebeurd als zij het er nit mee is dan gebruik ik mijn eigen fantasie.

----------


## orka-ogen

Heel mooi vervolg typ je snel voort?????

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door orka-ogen_ 
> *Heel mooi vervolg typ je snel voort?????*


tuurlijk tuurlijk maar nu even niet ga naar me nieuwe school roc van amsterdam en ben echt erg zenuwachtig ik weet niet hoe ik nieuwe vrienden moet maken of hoe ik me moest gedragen dus een vervolg komt later inshallah.  :vierkant:

----------


## orka-ogen

ok dank je wel ik zal op je wachten

een goeie raad om vrienden te maken is gewoon jezelf zijn....

----------


## Sweety2007

Salaam,

Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met je verhaal... En succes op je nieuwe school en doe beetje je best en Allas (swt) doe de rest

----------


## hala12

> _Geplaatst door Sweety2007_ 
> *Salaam,
> 
> Ik hoop dat je snel verder gaat met je verhaal... En succes op je nieuwe school en doe beetje je best en Allas (swt) doe de rest*


heel erg bedankt, en daarvoor schrijf ik nu een vervolg en een hele lange ook.  :blauwe kus:

----------


## hala12

*Khalid: schatje sorry... echt ik hou van je ik zou nooit met een ander gaan
Naima: *  

Naima: dus je wilt me nog??
Khalid: WAT?? tuurlijk wil iik je nog je bent me leven schatje ik hou zielsveel van je ...
Naima; hmm... 
Khalid: echt waar ...
Naima; oke...
Khalid: vergeef je het me ?
Naima: ja zei ze zacht...
Khalid: ik moet nog maar 2 maanden naar school dan ben ik klaar....
Als ik mijn examen dan haal he !!
Naima: echt waar? wat leuk...
Khalid: dan kunnen we trouwen..
Naima's adem stokte... het woord trouwen klonk zo mooi in haar oren ze vond het zo geweldig....
Khalid: maar we wachten af oke?
Naima: is goed ... wat ben je aan het doen..?
Khalid: niks ... alleen met jou praten 
Naima; hmm oke...
Khalid: gaat het?
Naima; ja... bracht ze er een beetje moeilijk uit...
Khalid: oke... moetik evenn langs komen...
Naima: heb je huiswerk of dingen om te leren?
Khalid: nee ...
Naima: oke is goed kom maar...
Khalid;'ik kom zo...
Ze hingen op en Naima bleef op haar kamer zitten...
Naar het plaffond staren..
10 minuten later werd er aangebeld de moeder van Naima deed open...
Yemma: heey... je hebt mijn dochter helemaal over stuur gemaakt...
Wat was dat nou...?
Khalid: uhm  :blozen:  ze heeft me niet goed begrepen...
Yemma: oo... oke...
Khalid: mag ik naar boven gaan?
Yemma: ja is goed gaa maar....
Hij liep naar boven en liep de kamer in...
Khalid: heey schoonheid... sorry...
En hij drukte zijn lippen op de lippen van Naima...
Ze keek hem niet aan maar knikte dat het goed was...
hij kwam naast haar zitten....
En een uur later ging hij naar huis....

2 maanden later....
Naima en Khalid spreken niet meer zo vaak af...
Khalid vraagt haar vaak mee maar ze wilt niet .....
Ze vond het nog steeds raar van die ene keer...
Ze weet dat ze het moet laten zitten maar er is iets en ze voelt dat gewoon en Khlaid vertelt het haar niet....
Khalid zou vandaag zijn diploma in ontvangst nemen..
Hij vroeg aan Naima of ze wou komen ...
Ze vertelde dat ze misschien kwam...
Zijn naam werd opgeroepen en hij keek in de zaal en zag dat ze er niet was.....
Naima haastte zich ze was bij de ingang en ze horde zijn naam....
Ze snelde zich en ze zag hem daar op het poduim staan..
Ze zag hem ieman dzoeken met zijn ogen....
Hij liep van de poduim af en liep naar de mannen wc...
Hij voelde zich bedrogen...
Ze was er niet verdomme....
Naima zag hem naar de wclopen ..
Ze klopte op de duer..
En ging naar binnen daar zag ze hem in de spiegel kijken met een teleur gestelt gezich...

Naima; waarom kijk je zo teleur gesteld?
Khalid: je bent er toch...
Naima; tuurlijk zou ik komen wat denk je nou...
Ze had een ketting voor hem gekocht met een harjte en de letters..N&K daarin....
Naima; ik heb wat voor je ...
Khalid: ooja?? dat had niet gehoeven hoor ....
Naima gaf hem de ketting en zijn ogen straalde hij gaf haar een kus op haar mond ...
En even later realiseerde hun zich dat ze in een Wc zaten.....
Ze liepen naar buiten en gingen naar de auto van Khalid..
Ze stapte in...
Khalid: ik ben echt blij dat je bent gekomen...
Niemand kon er zijn mijn broer wa aan het werk en mijn schoonzus ging voor de uitreiking weg...
Naima: hmm...ik was vn plan niet te komen..
Khalid: WAT??
Naima: grapje!!  :maf:  

is dit genoeg???
zo niet dan krijgen jullie nog eentje.

----------


## hala12

*Khalid: WAT??
Naima: grapje!!*  

Khalid: we gaan uit eten oke??
Naima: hmm is goed....
Ze gingen naar een mooi restaurant ...
Ze kwamen daar binnen aan en het personeel bleek Khalid te kennen....
Ze bestelde en wachtte op het eten...
Hun relatie was totaaal anders dan eerst...
Ze zagen elkaar misschien om het weekend en dan waren ze echt blij om elkaar te zien maar meer dan dat niet...
Naima; Khalid... zei ze...
Het was stil...
Naima: Khalid...
Khalid: ja ...?
Naima: vind je ons relatie niet anders... ?
Khalid: hoe bedoel je ?
Naima: we zijn uitelkaar gegroeit Khalid...
We zien elkaar zelden......
Khalid: hmm ... ja....
Naima: vind je het niet erg?
Khalid: hmm.. ik weet niet....
Khalid leek zo dromerig...
Naima; Khalid waar ben je met je gedachten je doet zo afwezig....
Als je iets te zeggen hebt tegen mij of als je mij iets moet vertellen wat mij aangaat vertel het me dan....!
Khalid keek geschrokken op weet ze het wat ik heb gedaan....
Weet ze dat ik haarheb verkracht...?
Naima: Khalid... weet je als je ... ik bedoel ... misschien ..
Khalid misschien is het beter als we stoppen met dit....
Khalid schrok dit wou hij niet... hij wou haar hij liet zichgek maken door zijn gedachten..
Naima; ik hou zielsveel van je maar als jij geen aandacht aan onze relatie schenkt is het beter dat we ermee stoppen...
Naima stondop belde een taxi en ging naar huis...
Ze deed haar telefoon uit en ging nadenken over Khalid...
Ze hield van hem maar als hij niet verder wilt... als hij ons relatie geen aandacht schenkt wat heeft het dan voor zin...

Ze hebben elkaar 2 weken niet gesproken.....
Naima voelde zich niet goed...
Ze miste hem....
Ze deed haar telefoon na 2 weken weer aan en zag dat ze honderden oproepen en smsjes heeft gemist...
Ze las z alemaal een voor een ze waren van Khalid.....
Ze keek in haar telefoon lijst en stopte bij zijn naam....
Ze wou hem bellen...maar ook weer niet wat als hij nu een ander heeft en haar nu vergeten is....??
Wat moet ze dan...
Dan moet ze de waarheid onder ogen zien te komen maar gaat het haar dan lukken??
Ze zat op haar bed en had nog steeds haar telefoon in haar hand...
Ze voelde pijn in haar buik......
En na een paar minuten was het al weer weg en toen kreeg ze het weer...
Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen...
Ze was alleen thuis...
Ze belde Khalid.. ze wist niet wat ze moest doen....
De telefoon ging over....

_Khalid: ja hallo?
Naima: met mij.....
Khalid; wat is er Naima je klinkt zo buiten adem.....
Naima: ik heb pijn....
Khalid: waar ben je ?
NNaima: thuis..
Khalid; ik kom..._ 

Naima had pijn... nognooit heeft ze zoiets gevoelt...
Het gaat gebeuren dacht ze....
Ze zag op haar bed...
De bel ging ...
Naima: DE DEUR IS OPEN!!!
Tranen kwamen uit haar ogen...
En Khalid kwam naar boven aangerend
Khalid: schatje gaat het...
Naima knikte van niet...
Naima: ik heb pijn Khalid...
Naima: bel mijnn moeder....
Khalid: oke oke..
hij belde haar moeder maar haar telefoon stond uit...
Hij belde op zijn werk maar hij was er niet...
Naima: Wat moetik doen...
Khalid: ojee.. ik weet het niet.....
Hij belde de ambulance...
Khalid maseerde haar rug...
Naima: Khalid.... sorry... 
Khalid: van wat?
Naima: dat het over tussen ons was...
Als je nu een vriendin hebt weet je begrijp ik het wel maar het spijt me...
Khalid ik weet niet of ik dit vol hou...
Khalid: rustig.. schatje het is goed... puf..
De ambulance was er... na een kwartier...
Naima: JULLIE KLOOTZAKKEN ZIEN JULLIE NIET DAT IK PIJN LIJDT... WAAROM DOEN JULLIE ZO SLOOM...
AmbulancE; sorry mevrouw maar...
Naima huilde ze had pijn..
Ze bad tot allah...
Ze smeekte hem deze pijn te stoppen.....
Khalid: schatje rustig..
Ze kwamen in het ziekehuis aan en daar werd ze in een kamer gebracht...
Naima: Khalid kom mee...
Khalid; ik mag niet naar binnen..
Naima: jawel komm ik kan het niet alleen....
Khalid kwam naar binnen...
Dokter: bent u de vader meneer..
Khalid keek Naima 
Naima: ja hij is de vader

Dokter: Naima het is nog niet zover... je hebt nog geen 10 cm onsluiting dus je zal moeten wachten...
Naima: WAT? IK HEB PIJN...
Dokter: Mevrouw.. het spijt me verder kan ik nog niks voor u doen...
Naima:kneep in Khalids hand ..
Khalid: schatje rustig maar..
Naima; huilde ze had pijn een pijn die ze nog nooit van haar leven had gevoeld...
Khalid fluisterde lieve woordjes in haar oren...
Naima; Khalid ik hou dit niet meer...
Naima werd rood en ze begon te persen...
Wat ze niet mocht doen aangezien ze nog geen 10 cm ontsluiting had...
Khalid raakte in paniek...
Khalid rende de gang op en schreeuwde naar de dokter dat zeb aan het persen was...
De dokter kwam aangerend en gaf haa een verdovings prik..
zodat ze de weeen niet zo zwaar voelde...
En ook niet zoveel pijn...
Naima werd wat rustiger....
Dokter: Na een half uurtje is het uitgewerkt en dan nemen we een kijkje of ze wel 10 cm onsluiting heeft,..
Khalid knikte...
Naima; was ik maar niet verkracht....
Khalid werd rood... hij voelde zich schuldig...
En telkens schuldiger....
Na een half uurtje..
Kwam de dokter terug...
En toen begonnen de persWeen...
Dokter: Mevrouw u man persen...
Naima perste als of haar leven ervan af hing...
Khalid's hele hand was blauw..
Want Naima kneep tijdens het persen in zijn arm....
Dokter: we zien het hoofdje...
Khalid: kom opNaima pers....pers voor je kleine..
Naima schreeuwde het uit..
En toen hoorde ze het gehuil van haar zoontje..
Zelfs Khalid kreeg tranen..
Het was ook zijn zoon..
Zijn vlees en bloed...
Maar daar mag.. Naima nooit achter komen dacht Khalid...
Naima: Hoe gaan we hem noemen..??
Khalid: zeg jij het maar...
Naima: Achmed?
Khalid: hmm...ja is een mooie naam....
Naima: ja he ?
TEvreden nam ze Achmed in haar armen en gaf hem de borst...
Khalid die wou de kamer uit lopen om haar privicy te geven ..
Naima: blijf bij me... laat me niet alleen...
Khalid: is goed schatje ik blijf hier...
Naima: dank je ...
khalid: is goed... 

zo is het genoeg ik ga nu weer weg en mischien heel erg mischien ga ik morgen verder zo niet dan wordt het maandag inshallah want zondag gaan we op bezoek.
bye bye schatjes van me.  :strik:   :strik:

----------


## girl_like_me

heel mooi vervolg  :grote grijns:  
ik zal geduldig wachten op je volgende vervolg :knipoog: 

 :zwaai:

----------


## Sweety2007

Bedankt, ik hoop dat je gauw schrijft, en nog een langere stukje inshallah.

----------


## orka-ogen

HEEEEEEEEEL GOED MEID,,,,

IK WACHT ONGEDULDIG OP EEN VERVOLGJE

hopelijk komt die er snel

----------


## hala12

Khalid: Naima ik ga je moeder bellen... 
Naima: oke is goed....
Naima bleef achter met Achmed ze keek haar mooie zoontje aan en zag dat hij mooie kleur ogen had heel licht bruin...
Dat verandert wel dacht ze...
Khalid kwam even later de kamer binnen,..
Khalid; ze komen eraan..
Naima: oke...
Dank je wel dat je was gekomen..
Khalid: wat had je gedacht dan dat ik je zoulaten zitten met je pijn?
Naima; nou..het was een tijdje uit msischien wou jehelemaal niks meer met me temaken willlen hebben...
Khalid: tuurlijk wel...ik hou van je .. hoe zou ik je alleen kunnne laten...
Naima: hmm..



De meoder van Naima kwam binnen...
Yemma: mijn dochter sorry...
Dat ik er niet bij was.. je had me nodig maar ik was er niet....
Naima: het geeft niet Khalid was er...
Haar moeder draaide zich om en bedankte Khalid...
Khalid: geen dank...
Yemma: is dit mijn mooie kleinzoon...?
Naima knikte...
Yemma: wat is hij mooi...
Hij lijkt veel op je alleen zijn ogen...
Khalid zag dat Achmed zijn ogen net als die va hem waren....
Maar het viel Naima en haar moeder niet op....
Even later kwam ook haar vader binnen..
Die nam zijn kleinzoon in handen en gaf hem een kus op zijn hoofd...
Yemma: het is echt een prachtzoon....
Naima knikte...
Ze had nog pijn...
Naima: het deed pijn...yemma...
Fluisterde ze in haar oor...
Yemma; oo mijn dochter.... wat dacht je dan dat je kon persen zonder pijn..?
Naima lachte...
Yemma: hmm...Maar al die pijn is niet voor niets geweest...
Naima: daar hebt u gelijk in...
Yemma; ik heb altijd gelijkk  :grote grijns:  
Khalid: ik ga maar weer.... jullie willen zeker nog wat bij praten..
Naima: nee.. ik wil dat je blijft...
Khalid: maar ik moet nog wat doen...
Naima: oke is goed...
Khalid: ik bel je wel oke?
Naima: oke...

hij liep weg rende naar zijn auto en reed naar het huis van khadija...
Haar man was daar alleen.....
Hamid: heey Khalid...
Khalid: ze is bevallen...
Hamid: ja ?  :grote grijns:  
Khalid: hij heeft mijn ogen Hamid....
Ik voel me zo schuldig... maar als ik de waarheid vertel raak ik haar kwijt...
Hamid;: ja wat denk je andders da ze in je armen springt en zegt dat ze je alles meteen vergeeft,,,??
Khalid: was dat maar zo....
Hamid: nou je bent vader....
Khadija kwam net de woonkamer ingelopen en zei: WIE IS VADER?
Khalid werd rood....
Khalid: ik word toch een soort van een vader...?
Ik heb met Naima en inch gaan we trouwen... dus.. ja ..
Khadija: het is toch over tussen jullie?
Khalid: ja maar soort van niet echt...
Je zus is bevallen...
Heeft je moeder je niet gebeld...
Khadija": nee:|
Khadija ging meteen naar het ziekenhuis...
Khalid: wejoh straks heeeft ze alles gehoord:|
Hamid; nee ik denk het niet..
En nu wat ga je nu doen..?
Khalid;ik wil wel met haar trouwen weet je maar zij moethet ook nog willen...
Hamid: doe je best... ik hoop het voor je dat jullie samen jullie kind kunnen opvoeden...
Khalid; ik hoop het ook....

----------


## orka-ogen

het was weer een prachtig vervolgje, doe nu wat sneller een vervolgje

----------


## MaGiCaL_StaR

jaaaaaaaaaaaa!! wallah mooi verhaal... wel komisch... maar ga gauw verder..!!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

Allahyster zeg!

Wie gaat er nou over fantaseren dat ie verkracht word????

Stagfiroullah l 'adiem, hebben jullie niks te doen of zo?

----------


## m.kassiali

stop maar meid.die onzin van je ??  :boogie:

----------


## Dolle Fatima

> _Geplaatst door m.kassiali_ 
> *stop maar meid.die onzin van je ?? *


MIJN onzin? Heb je al die bladiebla verhalen op dit forum wel eens gelezen??? De grootste onzin, slecht geschreven, waardeloze en onnavolgbare dialogen om over spelling maar te zwijgen. En dan de onderwerpen, verkracht, verkocht, uitgehuwelijkt, allemaal zielige verhalen de ene nog dramatischer als de andere. Kunnen Marokkaanse vrouwen alleen maar zielig doen of zo?

----------


## girl_like_me

heej meid

wil je misschien door gaan met je verhaal, nu je toch online bent  :blozen:  
ik vind t echt een mooi verhaal  :love:  

 :zwaai:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

Het is een pracht verhaal ga gauw verder  :Iluvu:

----------


## hala12

_Hamid: doe je best... ik hoop het voor je dat jullie samen jullie kind kunnen opvoeden...
Khalid; ik hoop het ook...._ 


*Naima mocht naar huis.. aangezien alles goed met haar en haar baby ging dus ja ...
Ze werd in een rolstoel naar de auto gebracht en haar vader en moeder nam haar mee..
Ze ging meteen naarhaar kamer ze was moe...
Het wiegje vanAchmed stond naast haar bed....
Ze ging slapen want het was al laat....00.30 s'nachts...
Om 2 uur hoorde ze het gehuil van haar kind...Ze wist niet wat ze moest doen..
Ze keek in de luier maar die was schoon..
Ze wist hetniet meer...
Haar moeder kwam lachend de kamer binnen..
Yemma: hij heeft honger...
Naima: oo oke..is goed...
Naima gaf hem de borst.. en daarna viel hij weer in slaap om 5 uur kwam hij weer zo ging het de eerste 3 maanden het waren zware tijden voor haar...
Khalid kwam best wel vaak langs voor de kleine..
En bracht dan ook kadootjes mee...

Naima; Yemmahet is al 3 maanden geleden dat ik ben bevallen het gaat snel he ?
Yemma: ja ...
Naima: hmm... ik wil die pijn nooit meer mee maken 
Yemma; dat zeg je nu...
Naima: hmm .. ja 
Achmed huilde..
Ze tilde hem op hij moest een boertje laten....
De bel ging ..
Naima liep met Achmed in haar armen naar de deur...

Naima opende de deur en daar stond Khalid....
Khalid: hey 
Naima: hey...
Khalid; hoe gaat het met je ?
Naima: goed met jou?
Khalid: ja gaat wel...
Naima: hmm oke...
kom binnen...

Khalid nam Achmed in zijn armen ....
Hij zong liedjes voor hem en speelde met hem...
Naima vond het goed zo... dat hij met Achmed kon omgaan...
Khalid is een jongen die mensen begrijpt dacht Naima...
Achmed... huilde ....
Naima: schatje heb je honger..?
Khalid; hmm stinkt ie normaal ook zo ? nee toch... ruik..
Naima; iel... hijheeft gepoept..
Ik neem hem even mee naar boven om hem te verschonen...
Khalid: ik help je wel...
Naima: hoeft niet..
Khalid: jawel ik wil het...
Naima; oke is goed...

Ze liepen naar boven en Naima verschoonde.. Achmed....
Naima: hier je wou toch helpen hou deze vieze stink luier dan maar even vast:d 
Khalid: hmm... oke...
Het stinkt niet het ruikt alleen niet zo fris..
Jij poept toch ook...
Naima; ja ja ja 
Zo klaar is Achmed:d
Achmed had een lief lachje op zijn gezicht...
Naima; kijk hij ;lacht...
Khalid; hmm... 

Ik voel nog steeds iets voor je Naima...ik hou nog steeds van je...
Naima keek hem aan...
Ze probeerde zijn ogen te ontwijken..draaide zich om en liep naar benenden...
Naima; w8 even Khalid... ik hou ook van jou weet je maar... ik weet het nietmeer...
Khalid; geef me 1 kans... aub..
Naima: hmm oke... is goed...
Khalid ; dank je wel...
Khalid; ik ga... naar huis...
Naima; oo...
moeder van N: nee... blijf je niet eten..?
Kom..
Khalid: nee..ik..
Moeder van N: hmm... jewel... ik sta erop..
Khalid: oke oke..
Naima lachte naar haar moeder en naar Khalid....
Naima zag dat Achmed in slaap was gevallen..
Ze legde hem in zijn wieg en ze gingen met zijn alle aan tafel...
Moeder van N: pak maar... mijn zoon niet verlegen zijn...
khalid lachte verlegen...

Khalid's edachten: als hun erachter zouden komen dan...
Dan zouden ze me vermoorden dat zat ik hier niet meer aan tafel...

Naima: joehoe ben je der nog?
Khalid: ja.. sorry...
Naima: wil je wat drinken... sttraks stik je nog in je eten 
Khalid; ja is goed...
Naima schonk drinken voor hem in..
En ging weer aantafel zitten...
Vader van N: zo ...Khalid heb je al aan trouwen gedacht..??
Hoe oud ben je 20? 21?
Khalid: morgen word ik 21 .. en trouwen ja ... inch trouw ikmet de vrouw van me dromen.. en toen keek hij de richting van Naima op...
Haar wangen kleurde rood...
Haar moeder zag het....
Moeder van N: en heb je al iemand op het oog....
Khalid: uhm...
Naima; Khalid... kan je me even helpen in de keuken het ligt boven in de kast....
Khalid: ja
Hij stond op en hielp Naima...
Naima; sorry.. dat mijn vader zo veel vragen stelt...
Khalid: geeft niets...
En hij plaatstezijn lippen o p die van Naima...
Ze kreeg het helemaal warm van binnen...
Naima; ik denk dat we terug aan tafel moeten gaan...
Khalid:goed idee...
Naima liep voor...
Moeder van Nl; heb je gevonden wat je zocht?
Naima: nee ...
Moeder van N: oke is goed..
Ze gingen zitten en aten in stilte.../
Na het eten hielp Naima haar moeder de tafel opruimen...
Moeder van N: ga maar zitten lieverd ik kan het alleen aan...
Naima:nee...
YemmA: ja!!
Naima: oke..
Yemma; hmm ahahah.. gekkerd...
Ze liep terug naar de woonkamer en zag dat...* 

ziezo mensen ik heb het nu goed met jullie gemaakt.

bye bye shatjes van me

----------


## *MissyN*

wat zag ze..

sorry dat het zo lang duurde dat ik gereageerd heb..maar ben druk geweest..ga snel verder met je vervolg..

liefs mij

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

wollah het is een pracht verhaal , ga snel verder.

----------


## smarinoe_17

WHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA











Is dit een grap, of is dit een grap?!  :moe:

----------


## orka-ogen

mooi vervolg

----------


## hala12

teneerste mbrouk alaid iedereen ( takabalho allah mena ouaminkom ) 
ten tweede sorry dat ik niet meer verder ben gegaan maar binnenkort heb ik een examneweek dus dat betekent hard leren.
maaar inshallah ga *ik donderdag een big vervolg plaatsen.*

----------


## misz_toensia

hahahaha 

allemaal boelschit

----------


## bellebelle

mabrouk el ied iedereen!!!  :Smilie:  


sorry dat ik nu pas terug ben hier ik had het nogal druk met mijn priv leven en ik zal mijn best doen om vaker erop te komen inchallah !!  :knipoog:

----------


## Ri-mocro

heeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
waneer ga je nou verder!!!!
vind het wel een leuk verhaaltje
en is lastig om iets niet af te lezen waaraan je begonnen bent 
dus ga please door XxX

----------


## misz_toensia

geloven jullie hier nou egt in ???

wordt wakker man !!!!

----------


## *MissyN*

:blozen:  meid we weten dat je wil stoken...
dus ga lekker  :gek:  
laat haar schrijven...  :frons:  als ze ooit nog gaat schrijven...
maar als je er niet in geloofd wat doe je dan hier..  :blozen:

----------


## misz_toensia

Als jij er in gelooft dan noem ik jou in een woord :



DOM !!!

----------


## siham_lady

_Leuke verhaal

ga gauw verder  _

----------


## *MissyN*

:melig:   :melig:  
ken je het woord fictie..(NOT REAL)
nou veel verhalen zijn zo geschreven...
en dit is er een van....
dus ga....  :slapen:

----------


## Ri-mocro

heeeeeeeeeeeeey 
waneer ga je nou verder >>????????????????
want je was goed bezig
XXX

----------


## Lady*T_Chick

GA DOOR MAN !!!! DIT VERHAAL LEES IK ELKE DAG ONDER ME HANDEL LESSEN !!! WEET JE HOE GOED MAN !!!

----------


## misz_toensia

ik denk dat ze nie meer verder gaat

----------


## Lady*T_Chick

waarom niet ???  :frons:   :huil:

----------


## Fara_Nadoriatje

upupupup!!!

----------


## 2paqina

begin aub te moven met dat verhaal.... waar blijft de rest???
ik was net zo spannend aan het lezen....
groetjes kadi...

----------


## hala12

salaam alaikom 

ten eerste wil ik me verontschuldigen dat ik niks meer schreef en dat ik niks meer van me zelf liet horen echt SORRY.

maar als jullie het nog leuk vinden om het te lezen dan ga ik mee door tot het eind inshallah.

groetjes

----------


## hala12

Ze gingen zitten en aten in stilte.../
Na het eten hielp Naima haar moeder de tafel opruimen...
Moeder van N: ga maar zitten lieverd ik kan het alleen aan...
Naima:nee...
YemmA: ja!!
Naima: oke..
Yemma; hmm ahahah.. gekkerd...
Ze liep terug naar de woonkamer en zag dat...



En ze zag dat khalid diep in gesprek was met haar vader...
Als er maar niet word gesproken word over mij...dacht ze...
Ze liep maar de wookamer met thee..
Ze zette het optafel en ze pakte de koekjes...
Die legte ze ook op tafel...
Beba; Mijn dochter wat vind je van Khalid?
Naima:  :blozen:  het is een lieve jongen beba..
Beba: hmm oke...
Naima wist niet wat ze moest doen.. moest ze nu naar boven gaan of blijven of ..


Ze bleef maar ze ging luisteren wat haar vader tegen Khalid zei...
Maar het kon niet ze werd verstoord door Achmed...
Ze keek naar hem en tilde hem op en gaf hem te eten...
Achmed lachte ... en viel daarna in slaap...
Ze legde hem weer in het wiegje...
Een uurtje later moest hij in bad... hij was onlangs al wakker geworden...
Naima: Khalid help je even mee?
Khalid: ja oke


Ze liepen naar boven en Naima draaide aan de kraan en wachte oop lauw water...
Het was er... ze deed de stopper in het badje en Ze zette Achmed erin...
Die huilde eerst maar achteraf vond hij het wel lekker..
Ze waste hem zachtjes... en daarna spoelde ze hem af en kleedde ze hem op...
Khalid: hoe zet je een luier om..
Naima; ahw.. kan je dat niet?  :tong uitsteken:  
Kijk... ze legde hem uit wat hij moest doen en toen...
Deed hij het zelf...
voila...gelukt...
Naima: hmm je kan het goed hoor voor je eerste keer...
Khalid; waha ja ..
Ze liepen naar het bedje van Achmed...
Ze zongen een liedje voor hem en zo viel hij in slaap..



Ik ga straks wel verder...

----------


## hala12

Ze zongen een liedje voor hem en zo viel hij in slaap..



Khalid: hmm.. hij lijkt op jou..
Naima; waha vind je ?
Khalid: ja ..
Naima: gelukkig maar...
Khalid: hmm kom we gaan naar beneden...
Ik ga zo weg...
Naima; oke...
Khalid liep naar de moeder van Naima en zei dat hij wegging....
Yemma: ben je gek mijn zoon...
Ik laat je nu niet weggaan...
Khalid: wahah nee het is oke...
Yemma: nee,.... je bent gek..je kan in de logeer kamer blijven slapen...
Khalid; nee dat hoeft niet... dank uwel...
Yemma: jawel ik accepteer geen nee!!
Khalid: maar ik heb geen kleren bij me niks...
Yemma; je krijgt wel wat van mijn man...
Khalid had eigenlijk gehoopt op de woorden: ohw.. het is niet erg... dan blijf je de volgende keer  :hihi:  
Hij kreeg een pyama van de vader van Naima in zijn handen geduwd....
Naima: wat zie jij er schattig uit..
En ze barste in lachen uit...
Khalid: wat lach je nou?
Ik zie er belachelijk uit...
Yemma: Khalid draai is om..
Hij draaide zich om en de moeder van Naima nam snel een foto..
Naima: wahahah .... ahw.. Khalid..schatje... maak je niet druk...
Alleen mijn familie zal dit zien..
En een paar vriendinnen misschien de buren maar datis toch niet erg?
Khalid; WAT?
Naima: wahahah grapje..  :maf3: 
Khalid: lach maar...
Ooit zal je ook voorschut lopen..  :knipoog:  
Naima: hmm.. kom ik ga je bed oor je opmaken...
Khalid: hmm oke..
Ze liepen samen naar boven...
Ze gingen door de kamer van Naima..
Want alleen zo kon je in de logeer kamer komen..
Ze maakte zijn bed op en ... gaf hem een koesje op zijn wang en zei slaaplekker...
Khalid; nee laat me hier niet alleen..!!
Naima: ben je bang? wahahah...?
Khalid: ja  :frons:   :maf2:  
Naima: hmm...
Khalid; ik wil bij jou liggen...
Naima: IN YOUR DREAMS..
Wat als mijn moeder binnen komt?
Khalid: dan zeggen we dat je het koud had en dat ik je kon opwarmen..
Naima: hmm... jij blijft lekker daaar. er is toch geen deur en we kunnen elkaar zien... dus het is niet erg....poepie  :knipoog:  
Khalid: *zucht* oke is goed slaap lekker  :boeps:

----------


## hala12

nou dat washet dan voor vandaag en hoop dat julli niet meer boos blijven.
Maandag inshallh krijgen jullie krijgen jullie big vervolggen inshallah.

tot dan inshallah  :knipoog:   :Smilie:

----------


## houssia

he vond het echt al een mooi verhaal echt wel je hebt talent om te schrijven en hoop dat je snel weert verder gaat aub
gr van je nieuwe fan

----------


## salwa xxx

woollleeh ik heb net jouw verhaal volledig geleze
ik heb echt genoten van je verhaaal wallah alleen niet het begin wat da vond ik erg

hopelijk schrijf je snel een vervolg

xxjes je nieuwe fan SALWA  :grote grijns:  :grote grijns:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:   :knipoog:

----------


## Just_Me_9188

Kom op meid!!!!! Waar blijft de rest!?  :frons:

----------


## miss_kebdania17

srry dat ik nu pas reageer mr doe ik altijd , lees eerst alles dan geef k men mening er over 

ik vond het super , ik hoop dat je nog verder wilt schrijven 


xje

----------


## Asma K

hey lieve meid, hier is je nieuwe fannn
ik vind het verhaal triestig maar tegelijk ook prachtig echt waar ik hoop dat
je hllll snel een vervolg schrijft incha'allah xxx gr

----------


## 1973Tanger

> ik was al aan het typen in word toen ik dit gelezen heb ging ik sneller typen en hier is ie dan veel lees plezier


Ik durf het bijna niet te vragen, maar ben je misschien tijdens het typen verkracht geweest?  :argwaan:

----------


## maroc_for live

ga aub zo snel mogelijk verder
en zeker als het waar gebeurd is!!

----------


## Miss_Lina

gaaa snel verdeerrrr!! 
ik wordt gekkkkk
echt zo verslavend

----------


## sam95

hoi  :grote grijns: 

nieuwe leser  :grote grijns: 

je moet echt door gaan is echt zo verslavend en leuk en spannend en te gek 

doorgaan dus  :knipoog:

----------


## sam95

heeei (L)

ga je nog steeds nie door :S
wel jammer zo verlies je je leser  :frons: 

kus .

----------


## sam95

ey nou vind ik het nie meer leuk daar gaan je lesers  :frons: 
zo komt niemand meer lesen jammer
je had belooft verhaal helemaal af te maken 

kiss(K)

----------


## Pellicano

heb jij het zelf megemaakt of iemand anders?????

----------


## xFatema

Schrijf je nog verder ? x

----------


## Pega

Ik heb een vraag als je verder schrijft, zou er wat meer van Islam in kunnen asjeblieft, je krijgt hasanaat daarvoor dus ja gewoon doen he  :knipoog:

----------


## Mvr-sbh

Ga vederrrr spanendddd

----------


## Mvr-sbh

Supper ga veder

----------


## mirjam741

Waaahhhwww word helemaaaalll geekkkk waneer komt het vervolg elkadt zit ik op me tell om te kijken of er een vervolg is! Waneer komt het vervolg!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mvr-sbh

Wow heftig

----------


## mirjam741

Maandag is al geweest! Maar nog geen vervolg??????

----------


## Narjjisss

Jaaa!

----------


## panter0ss

dames uit omgeving brussel hierop?? :P

----------


## Moslim(a)

Nieuwe fan wanneer komt een vervolg ???????? Ben helemaal verslaafd aan dit verhaal

----------


## zinatje21

Hou jullie bek is aan diegene die commentaar hebben, jullie spelling en taalgebruik is zelf naar de klote. Wat doen jullie hier dan op
schei toch uit

----------


## hala99

ik kan gewoon niet wachten man doe mij aub aub aub 1 plezier en schrijf heel het vervolg ik kan dit gwn niet meer aan aub schrijf ik bn een fan duss plies

----------


## islamicty

heel spannend

----------


## maakt ni uit

maak dan af

----------


## maakt ni uit

uitslag en dan?

----------


## serieuzemeid

salam Ellikom ik heb al jou berichtjes gelezen ik kreeg kippenvel wollah ik vond het zo erg en kreeg traantjes in me ogen het is echt zo erg wat er is gebeurd! maar vertelde die het nog aan jou dat hij jou verkracht had. en zijn jullie nog steeds bij elkaar. maar gewoon rustig aan doen het is moeilijk om het te vergeten wat er allemaal is gebeurd je moet nu vooruit gaan en verleden achter jou laten hoe moeilijk het ook is echt een mooi verhaal,

----------


## rachied30

Jaaaaaaah joh

----------


## riflady24

Meskiena  :brozac:  zulke vieze mensen moeten dood straf krijgen.

----------


## riflady24

Meskina ze heeft groot gelijk, tfoe vieze marokaanse jongens van tegenwoordig

----------


## Yslam

zielig

----------


## Yslam

schandalig wat die jongens hebben gedaan

----------


## riflady24

Het is zeker schandlig wat de jongens hebben gedaan.

----------

